# Dúvidas



## Aspvl (13 Ago 2010 às 20:35)

Como não encontrei um tópico adequado para escrever a minha dúvida criei um tópico novo.

Não acham um pouco estranho esta temperatura nesta altura do ano
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, eu sei que é uma previsão a longa distância mas mesmo assim...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Ago 2010 às 20:46)

Não, é normal.


----------



## David sf (13 Ago 2010 às 20:53)

Nada do outro mundo, o ano passado apanhei 8 graus em Sernancelhe no início de Setembro, e de dia estiveram quase 30. Se não houver vento e as isos não forem muito altas é totalmente possível.


----------



## Aspvl (13 Ago 2010 às 21:49)

Ok, obrigado aos dois


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (21 Set 2012 às 10:06)

Como vi que este tópico foi criado com a designação "Dúvidas", espero que a minha questão também se enquadre aqui:

Porque ao calibrar a pressão atmosférica na consola, ao aumentar a altitude a pressão sobe em vez de descer??
E vice-versa?


----------



## vitamos (21 Set 2012 às 10:12)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Como vi que este tópico foi criado com a designação "Dúvidas", espero que a minha questão também se enquadre aqui:
> 
> Porque ao calibrar a pressão atmosférica na consola, ao aumentar a altitude a pressão sobe em vez de descer??
> E vice-versa?



Sem conhecer os detalhes da estação. Se se trata da pressão relativa ao nível do mar, ela deve fazer um ajuste ao valor real a determinada altitude corrigindo-o.


----------



## Z13 (21 Set 2012 às 10:30)

Aspvl disse:


> Não acham um pouco estranho esta temperatura nesta altura do ano,(...) eu sei que é uma previsão a longa distância mas mesmo assim...




Numa rápida análise aos gráficos do mês de Agosto para a RUEMA de  Vinhais (Temperatura do ar), verificamos que dos 31 dias deste mês que normalmente é o mais quente do ano, em 4 deles a mínima ficou inferior a 7ºC


----------



## Z13 (21 Set 2012 às 10:46)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Como vi que este tópico foi criado com a designação "Dúvidas", espero que a minha questão também se enquadre aqui:
> 
> Porque ao calibrar a pressão atmosférica na consola, ao aumentar a altitude a pressão sobe em vez de descer??
> E vice-versa?



Com já referiu o Vitamos, ao fazer o ajuste de altitude, a estação transforma a pressão atmosférica na correspondente ao nível do mar. O que é que isto significa? O barómetro que vem incluído na tua estação mede a Pressão Atmosférica do local onde se encontra. Ora como tu sabes, e por isso a tua dúvida, quanto maior for a altitude menos ar temos em cima das nossas cabeças e por isso menor a pressão atmosférica. O problema é que para que todos possamos analisar os mesmos dados (utilizando os mesmos referenciais) teve-se que estipular que quando se fala de Pressão Atmosférica se deve falar na Pressão relativa ao nível do mar. Se assim não fosse, eu aqui em Bragança estaria sempre a relatar pressões de 930mb (mais coisa, menos coisa!) 
Portanto, assim que introduzes a tua altitude, o que a estação faz é dizer  "se neste local a pressão é de 970mb, então ao nível do mar estará 1010mb" (ou seja, mais alta!)

Espero ter ajudado!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2012 às 16:03)

Boas pessoal, tenho uma duvida sobre as inversões térmicas. Esta imagem retrata um modelo digital de terreno (feito no Arcgis ( Software Sig)) da zona onde resido. A minha duvida é basicamente, saber se o ar frio  depois de  descer as encostas e acumular-se nos fundos de vale, se movimenta atraves daquela especie de fluxo  representadas pelas setas vermelhas?

Obrigado.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Set 2012 às 11:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal, tenho uma duvida sobre as inversões térmicas. Esta imagem retrata um modelo digital de terreno (feito no Arcgis ( Software Sig)) da zona onde resido. A minha duvida é basicamente, saber se o ar frio  depois de  descer as encostas e acumular-se nos fundos de vale, se movimenta atraves daquela especie de fluxo  representadas pelas setas vermelhas?
> 
> Obrigado.



Se admitirmos que o mapa está numa orientação Norte - Sul e é nesse sentido que se desce em altitude ao longo do vale, dado que o ar frio se vai acumulando nas áreas mais profundas do mesmo, faz sentido que ele escoe ao longo desse canal. Para além disso, depende muito também da pressão atmosférica, sendo o ideal para esse tipo de fenómenos uma pressão atmosférica mais alta e vento nulo, para além de céu completamente limpo. Vão haver maiores perdas de energia por parte do solo se as condições forem o mais próximas possíveis a estas. O ideal é também que a inversão térmica se inicie com ar o mais seco possível, pois ao longo do seu arrefecimento, mesmo com a manutenção da humidade absoluta, a relativa irá subir ao longo da descida da temperatura, pois a coluna de ar fica cada vez mais próxima de reter o máximo de humidade que consegue suportar. O arrefecimento é tanto maior até ao pico da inversão quanto maior for essa margem até ser atingido o ponto de orvalho, mas pode nem sempre ser atingido. Se isso ocorrer, nos fundos de vale será visível uma camada de nevoeiro, que normalmente se distingue por ser a camada de inversão.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2012 às 18:39)

Grande Daniel fiquei esclarecido,obrigado!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Out 2012 às 21:19)

Uma coisa que não me sai da cabeça:

Como é que um pluviómetro mede a queda de neve? Será que a regista normalmente em mm como a chuva, ou é necessário um instrumento específico.

É que não me parece possível que toda a neve que cai, entre no pluviómetro imediatamente. E mesmo se isso acontece-se iria registar-se uma quantidade abismal de precipitação

Meteoloucos transmontanos e beirenses, alguma coisa a dizer?

Alguém que me esclareça esta dúvida?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Out 2012 às 21:22)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Uma coisa que não me sai da cabeça:
> 
> Como é que um pluviómetro mede a queda de neve? Será que a regista normalmente em mm como a chuva, ou é necessário um instrumento específico.
> 
> ...



Eu já ouvi dizer que certos pluviometros possuem um sistema de aquecimento para fazer derreter as neve/granizo, e aí acumular a água no estado líquido.

Alguém que seja mais entendido, que complete


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Out 2012 às 21:35)

É exactamente isso, estações em climas mais frios e com neve têm um tipo de aquecedores nos pluviómetros para derreter a neve e contar como precipitação. Estações amadoras, apenas as Davis têm um kit desses.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Out 2012 às 09:26)

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## cargil48 (30 Out 2012 às 18:53)

Sendo este um tópico de dúvidas, ponho aqui a minha, após ter procurado aqui pelo fórum se encontrava resposta...

Onde posso encontrar aqui umas explicações básicas sobre como interpretar correctamente cartas de superfície do tipo das disponibilizadas pelo UK Met Office?

Obrigado.
CG


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2012 às 19:00)

cargil48 disse:


> Sendo este um tópico de dúvidas, ponho aqui a minha, após ter procurado aqui pelo fórum se encontrava resposta...
> 
> Onde posso encontrar aqui umas explicações básicas sobre como interpretar correctamente cartas de superfície do tipo das disponibilizadas pelo UK Met Office?
> 
> ...



http://weather.n3ujj.com/How_to_Read_Weather_Maps.html

http://www.fpcolumbofilia.pt/meteo/main069.htm

No último link também ver massas de ar, carregando no separador esquerdo.


----------



## cargil48 (30 Out 2012 às 19:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> http://weather.n3ujj.com/How_to_Read_Weather_Maps.html
> 
> http://www.fpcolumbofilia.pt/meteo/main069.htm
> 
> No último link também ver massas de ar, carregando no separador esquerdo.



Obrigado, o segundo site parece-me interessante e muito completo.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2012 às 19:34)

cargil48 disse:


> Obrigado, o segundo site parece-me interessante e muito completo.



Sim, está bastante completo, é só pra dizer que não aplica directamente a informação nas cartas.

http://www.wikihow.com/Read-a-Weather-Map


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2012 às 00:05)

Boas pessoal

*Estou com uma dúvida a cerca das precipitações convectivas.

Quais são as nuvens características deste tipo de precipitação?*

Cumulonimbus? Existem mais?



Obrigado


----------



## stormy (31 Out 2012 às 01:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> *Estou com uma dúvida a cerca das precipitações convectivas.
> 
> ...



Segundo o NWS Americano, nebulosidade convectiva é aquela que se desenvolve verticalmente desde a camada limite até ou acima dos 500hpa.
O termo é DMC ( Deep Moist Convection), Moist porque tambem há convecção seca ( Dry), por exemplo nos desertos.

A camada limite ( PBL) é a camada da Atmosfera que sofre atrito com a superficie do planeta e é influenciada pelas variações de temperatura diurnas.

Portanto, toda a precipitação que cai de nuvens que se desenvolvem da PBL até ou para cima dos 500hpa pode-se dizer convectiva.

As nuvens que as geram podem ser todos os tipos de Cumulus.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2012 às 01:30)

stormy disse:


> Segundo o NWS Americano, nebulosidade convectiva é aquela que se desenvolve verticalmente desde a camada limite até ou acima dos 500hpa.
> O termo é DMC ( Deep Moist Convection), Moist porque tambem há convecção seca ( Dry), por exemplo nos desertos.
> 
> A camada limite ( PBL) é a camada da Atmosfera que sofre atrito com a superficie do planeta e é influenciada pelas variações de temperatura diurnas.
> ...





Obrigado pela resposta Stormy


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2012 às 12:43)

Boa tarde 

Gostaria de saber se existe informação acerca da localização exacta das estações meteorológicas do I.M? Por exemplo as coordenadas de cada uma delas.

Obrigado


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2012 às 13:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Gostaria de saber se existe informação acerca da localização exacta das estações meteorológicas do I.M? Por exemplo as coordenadas de cada uma delas.
> 
> Obrigado



 Rede de estação meteorológicas (IM)


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2012 às 14:09)

AnDré disse:


> Rede de estação meteorológicas (IM)




Obrigado AnDré 

Falta a informação da estação de Colares(Sintra),possivelmente deve-se a recente instalação da mesma (2012) ?  Como é que consigo obter as coordenadas dessa estação?


----------



## Ricardo Martins (14 Nov 2012 às 15:27)

Bom dia.
Penso que não haja melhor sitio para me tirarem a seguinte duvida:
Tenho visto em algumas mensagens neste forum o radar do IM com perfil vertical.
Há algum sitio especial que se tenha de consultar para se ver esse perfil?


----------



## vitamos (14 Nov 2012 às 15:32)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Bom dia.
> Penso que não haja melhor sitio para me tirarem a seguinte duvida:
> Tenho visto em algumas mensagens neste forum o radar do IM com perfil vertical.
> Há algum sitio especial que se tenha de consultar para se ver esse perfil?



Perfil vertical como? Podes dar um exemplo?


----------



## Ricardo Martins (14 Nov 2012 às 15:58)

vitamos disse:


> Perfil vertical como? Podes dar um exemplo?




são as barras que existem a volta do mapa de radar:

http://i.imgur.com/UEjmg.gif


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2012 às 16:03)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> são as barras que existem a volta do mapa de radar:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UEjmg.gif



Para isso, na parte lateral direita da imagem do radar, escolhes um dos radares (Coruche ou Loulé), depois no produto escolhes Máximos da Reflectividade (dBZ).


----------



## Ricardo Martins (14 Nov 2012 às 16:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Para isso, na parte lateral direita da imagem do radar, escolhes um dos radares (Coruche ou Loulé), depois no produto escolhes Máximos da Reflectividade (dBZ).



Obrigado.

resposta mais rápida, impossivél


----------



## Jota 21 (14 Nov 2012 às 16:50)

Boa tarde,
Após uma volta pelo índice do fórum não encontrei nenhum tópico que contivesse uma espécie de dicionário com os termos técnicos usados em meteorologia e os seu significado para os mais leigos. Existe tal coisa aqui no Meteopt  e eu é que não encontro? 
Assim de repente lembro-me de 2 termos que vejo bastantes vezes escritos nos tópicos de seguimento meteorológico: cut-off e shear. Cut-off penso ser o mesmo que uma baixa pressão mas não tenho a certeza. Shear não faço ideia do que seja. E há muitos mais termos que custa a perceber os seus significados.


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2012 às 17:19)

Jota 21 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Após uma volta pelo índice do fórum não encontrei nenhum tópico que contivesse uma espécie de dicionário com os termos técnicos usados em meteorologia e os seu significado para os mais leigos. Existe tal coisa aqui no Meteopt  e eu é que não encontro?
> Assim de repente lembro-me de 2 termos que vejo bastantes vezes escritos nos tópicos de seguimento meteorológico: cut-off e shear. Cut-off penso ser o mesmo que uma baixa pressão mas não tenho a certeza. Shear não faço ideia do que seja. E há muitos mais termos que custa a perceber os seus significados.



Cut-Off é uma depressão, sim, mas com a particularidade de se ter separado da cintura de depressões que costumam ocorrer a latitudes mais altas...separou-se  ( cut-off) e migrou para outra região onde ficou presa entre dois anticiclones por exemplo.

Shear é a diferença da intensidade ou da velocidade do vento com a altura, mede a diferença de velocidade entre uma camada mais baixa e outra mais alta.
Nos casos em que não só a velocidade mas tambem a direcção do vento muda, falamos de shear rotacional, que pode ter duas componentes, o veering ( rotação no sentido dos ponteiros do relogio) ou backing, que é rotação no sentido anti horario.

O Shear é importante para a convecção pois essa diferença de velocidade do vento com a altitude afasta o ar que subiu nas nuvens convectivas para longe das mesmas, permitindo que mais ar suba e que as celulas se mantenham.
Muitas vezes depois desse ar ser afastado volta a descer o que cria pontos em que há ar frio a descer que diverge junto ao solo criando linhas de convergencia que ajudam ao nascimento de mais celulas.

No caso do shear rotacional ele faz o mesmo trabalho que o outro shear ( linear ou speed shear), mas incentiva á rotação das colunas de ar e é importante para a formação de tornados ou supercelulas .


----------



## Jota 21 (14 Nov 2012 às 17:50)

stormy disse:


> Cut-Off é uma depressão, sim, mas com a particularidade de se ter separado da cintura de depressões que costumam ocorrer a latitudes mais altas...separou-se  ( cut-off) e migrou para outra região onde ficou presa entre dois anticiclones por exemplo.
> 
> Shear é a diferença da intensidade ou da velocidade do vento com a altura, mede a diferença de velocidade entre uma camada mais baixa e outra mais alta.
> Nos casos em que não só a velocidade mas tambem a direcção do vento muda, falamos de shear rotacional, que pode ter duas componentes, o veering ( rotação no sentido dos ponteiros do relogio) ou backing, que é rotação no sentido anti horario.



Ok. Obrigado pela explicação. 
Sei que daria bastante trabalho mas a criação de uma espécie de dicionário de termos com explicações simplificadas não seria mal pensado.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2012 às 17:55)

Jota 21 disse:


> Ok. Obrigado pela explicação.
> Sei que daria bastante trabalho mas a criação de uma espécie de dicionário de termos com explicações simplificadas não seria mal pensado.
> Cumprimentos.



É uma excelente ideia, acho que daqui a não muito tempo teremos um dicionario desses.

Agora durante o tempo de aulas é chato,mas nas ferias quando houver mais tempo talvez se crie um topico especifico para esses fenomenos ligados ás trovoadas/convecção


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2012 às 18:15)

Jota 21 disse:


> Assim de repente lembro-me de 2 termos que vejo bastantes vezes escritos nos tópicos de seguimento meteorológico: cut-off e shear. Cut-off penso ser o mesmo que uma baixa pressão mas não tenho a certeza. Shear não faço ideia do que seja. E há muitos mais termos que custa a perceber os seus significados.



Cut-off é uma depressão isolada em altura. 
Wind-shear em português diz-se cisalhamento do vento, se pesquisares no google percebes do que se trata, embora  provavelmente o que queiras saber é porque é que o cisalhamento é importante na convecção. Agora não tenho tempo, depois tento explicar.

Quanto ao glossário, tens razão, muita gente se tem queixado do mesmo e se é verdade que em meteorologia há imensos termos que não são facilmente traduziveis, muitas vezes usam-se estrangeirismos desnecessariamente tornado a leitura incompreensível para a maioria.

Já temos discutido um glossário e muitos membros tem sugerido isso também, se calhar vamos lançar isso em breve, pedindo colaboração colectiva.


----------



## Jota 21 (14 Nov 2012 às 18:37)

Vince disse:


> ...
> Quanto ao glossário, tens razão, muita gente se tem queixado do mesmo e se é verdade que em meteorologia há imensos termos que não são facilmente traduziveis, muitas vezes usam-se estrangeirismos desnecessariamente tornado a leitura incompreensível para a maioria.
> 
> Já temos discutido um glossário e muitos membros tem sugerido isso também, se calhar vamos lançar isso em breve, pedindo colaboração colectiva.



Obviamente Glossário e não Dicionário...
Concordo a 100% com a parte do uso desnecessário de estrangeirismos. Parece ser tendência de muitos Portugueses. Nesta área tão especifica só complica o entendimento a quem não tem tanto "andamento" para estas coisas. 
Quanto ao Glossário, terá de ser um trabalho de paciência pelo que compreendo perfeitamente a sua não existência.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## miff (22 Nov 2012 às 17:06)

Boa tarde,
Gostaria que me esclarecessem uma dúvida, o mestrado em Ciências Geofísicas é muito complicado a nível de programação? que programa utilizam?
Obrigada


----------



## rjgeo (23 Nov 2012 às 09:59)

Bom dia, o software que utilizo para a minha estação é o cumulus mas os gráficos não estão a funcionar, o que tenho de  fazer?


----------



## Ricardo Martins (30 Nov 2012 às 15:10)

Boa tarde.
esta dúvida possivélmente têm a ver com um erro de comunicação social, mas cá vai:
Qual a relação entre estofex e o essl.org? São organizações conjuntas ou não têm nada a ver uma coisa com a outra?

É que vi esta noticia e aparece isto:
O tornado que assolou Silves há duas semanas terá sido previsto, alegadamente, dois dias antes por meteorologistas internacionais amadores, num relatório emitido no Estofex, o Centro Europeu de Previsão de Tempestades, disponível *aqui* . 

quando clico no botão "aqui" aparece o site do essl.org.

fonte:
http://expresso.sapo.pt/meteorologistas-estudam-criacao-de-novo-alerta=f770520#ixzz2DicbnpjH


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2012 às 17:54)

Boas pessoal 


Alguém me sabe dizer quais são as condições propicias á formação de gelo numa estrada?


Obrigado


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (7 Dez 2012 às 19:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> 
> Alguém me sabe dizer quais são as condições propicias á formação de gelo numa estrada?
> ...




Penso eu, que é preciso *temperaturas negativas* e *humidade elevada.*
Mas, pergunto eu agora, se o vento também influencia, e como.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2012 às 20:14)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Penso eu, que é preciso *temperaturas negativas* e *humidade elevada.*
> Mas, pergunto eu agora, se o vento também influencia, e como.



Obrigado 

Sei que são precisas, temperaturas negativas e humidade elevada,mas não sei ao certo um mínimo de temperatura para a formação de gelo na estrada,   serão -3ºC? -4ºC?

Relativamente ao vento, este também tem a sua influência. Como todos nós já observámos, o vento nulo permite sempre temperaturas mais baixas.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (7 Dez 2012 às 20:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado
> 
> Sei que são precisas, temperaturas negativas e humidade elevada,mas não sei ao certo um mínimo de temperatura para a formação de gelo na estrada,   serão -3ºC? -4ºC?
> 
> Relativamente ao vento, este também tem a sua influência. Como todos nós já observámos, o vento nulo permite sempre temperaturas mais baixas.



Obrigado, pelo esclarecimento em relação ao vento (tinha-me esquecido das tais inversões térmicas, de que tanto gostamos, será possível)

Em relação ás temperaturas, acho que dependem, da presença de partículas/minerais na água, por exemplo o sal, baixa o ponto de congelação da água, logo neste caso é preciso temperaturas mais baixas do que se a água não contivesse sal  para o gelo se formar (por isso é que antes de nevar, ou antes de uma noite bem gelada, se espalha sal-gema nas estradas para que seja mais difícil a formação de gelo). 
Só para acrescentar, o ponto de congelação da água destilada é, como todos sabemos, cerca de 0ºC. Ou seja com -1ºC, a água pura já congela.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2012 às 20:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer quais são as condições propicias á formação de gelo numa estrada?



Bastam 3 ºC positivos para haver formação de gelo na estrada. Tem em conta que a temperatura de que estamos a falar é medida a uma altura-padrão de 1,50 m e que em noites de céu limpo e vento fraco o ar frio concentra-se junto ao solo, chegando a estar menos 6 ºC ao nível do solo do que a 1,50 m de altura.

Por isso, facilmente com 3 ºC positivos a uma altura-padrão de medição da temperatura do ar terás -2 ºC ou até menos ao nível do solo, pois sobre este o ar frio irá ficar concentrado, dependendo, claro, da drenagem desse ar frio, se se trata de um local plano ou de uma encosta, sendo que, no último exemplo, o ar não ficará aí concentrado mas sim no local onde termina a sua drenagem, verificando-se as maiores diferenças da altura de 1,50 m para a altura do solo no local onde o ar frio ficar concentrado, portanto, no local mais baixo, com condições que o favoreçam.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2012 às 20:48)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Obrigado, pelo esclarecimento em relação ao vento (tinha-me esquecido das tais inversões térmicas, de que tanto gostamos, será possível)
> 
> Em relação ás temperaturas, acho que dependem, da presença de partículas/minerais na água, por exemplo o sal, baixa o ponto de congelação da água, logo neste caso é preciso temperaturas mais baixas do que se a água não contivesse sal  para o gelo se formar (por isso é que antes de nevar, ou antes de uma noite bem gelada, se espalha sal-gema nas estradas para que seja mais difícil a formação de gelo).
> Só para acrescentar, o ponto de congelação da água destilada é, como todos sabemos, cerca de 0ºC. Ou seja com -1ºC, a água pura já congela.




Obrigado 4 ESTAÇÕES 





Daniel Vilão disse:


> Bastam 3 ºC positivos para haver formação de gelo na estrada. Tem em conta que a temperatura de que estamos a falar é medida a uma altura-padrão de 1,50 m e que em noites de céu limpo e vento fraco o ar frio concentra-se junto ao solo, chegando a estar menos 6 ºC ao nível do solo do que a 1,50 m de altura.
> 
> Por isso, facilmente com 3 ºC positivos a uma altura-padrão de medição da temperatura do ar terás -2 ºC ou até menos ao nível do solo, pois sobre este o ar frio irá ficar concentrado, dependendo, claro, da drenagem desse ar frio, se se trata de um local plano ou de uma encosta, sendo que, no último exemplo, o ar não ficará aí concentrado mas sim no local onde termina a sua drenagem, verificando-se as maiores diferenças da altura de 1,50 m para a altura do solo no local onde o ar frio ficar concentrado, portanto, no local mais baixo, com condições que o favoreçam.




Obrigado Daniel  Perguntei isto porque quero saber ao certo as condições/ riscos de formação de gelo em estradas que passam junto a fundos de  vale.


----------



## CptRena (8 Dez 2012 às 01:19)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Obrigado, pelo esclarecimento em relação ao vento (tinha-me esquecido das tais inversões térmicas, de que tanto gostamos, será possível)
> 
> Em relação ás temperaturas, acho que dependem, da presença de partículas/minerais na água, por exemplo o sal, baixa o ponto de congelação da água, logo neste caso é preciso temperaturas mais baixas do que se a água não contivesse sal  para o gelo se formar (por isso é que antes de nevar, ou antes de uma noite bem gelada, se espalha sal-gema nas estradas para que seja mais difícil a formação de gelo).
> Só para acrescentar, o ponto de congelação da água destilada é, como todos sabemos, cerca de 0ºC. Ou seja com -1ºC, a água pura já congela.




É preciso não esquecer que esses valores são verdadeiros considerando que nos encontramos à beira mar, isto é pressão atmosférica (1atm). No topo da Serra da Estrela os pontos (fusão e ebulição) descem, isto é o gelo só se forma a temperaturas mais baixas (T<<0°C)





Daniel Vilão disse:


> Bastam 3 ºC positivos para haver formação de gelo na estrada. Tem em conta que a temperatura de que estamos a falar é medida a uma altura-padrão de 1,50 m e que em noites de céu limpo e vento fraco o ar frio concentra-se junto ao solo, chegando a estar menos 6 ºC ao nível do solo do que a 1,50 m de altura.
> 
> Por isso, facilmente com 3 ºC positivos a uma altura-padrão de medição da temperatura do ar terás -2 ºC ou até menos ao nível do solo, pois sobre este o ar frio irá ficar concentrado, dependendo, claro, da drenagem desse ar frio, se se trata de um local plano ou de uma encosta, sendo que, no último exemplo, o ar não ficará aí concentrado mas sim no local onde termina a sua drenagem, verificando-se as maiores diferenças da altura de 1,50 m para a altura do solo no local onde o ar frio ficar concentrado, portanto, no local mais baixo, com condições que o favoreçam.



O computador do carro confirma a sua afirmação.  Perigo de possível formação de gelo aos 3°C e daí para baixo


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Dez 2012 às 00:12)

BOAS

A pressão atmosférica *relativa* também varia consoante a altitude?
Por exemplo em inversões térmicas:
Vale - 1030hPa
Cimo da Colina - 1025hPa
Ou isto só é possível com a pressão atm. *absoluta*


----------



## CptRena (28 Dez 2012 às 01:30)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> BOAS
> 
> A pressão atmosférica *relativa* também varia consoante a altitude?
> Por exemplo em inversões térmicas:
> ...



Varia se houver influencias dos Ciclones ou Anticiclones.
De resto a altitude deixa de entrar na fórmula da pressão quando esta é reduzida para o nível do mar, é mesmo para isso que ela é reduzida, para deixar de depender da altitude.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Dez 2012 às 15:21)

CptRena disse:


> Varia se houver influencias dos Ciclones ou Anticiclones.
> De resto a altitude deixa de entrar na fórmula da pressão quando esta é reduzida para o nível do mar, é mesmo para isso que ela é reduzida, para deixar de depender da altitude.



Obrigado....então só a pressão atmosférica absoluta varia com a altitude...ou seja se um vale e uma colina estiverem com céu pouco nublado/limpo e em baixo do mesmo anticiclone não há qualquer hipótese de a pressão atm. relativa ser diferente, pois não?


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Dez 2012 às 15:23)

Não. A pressão absoluta também desce e sobe tal como a relativa, mas a relativa não varia com a altitude.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Dez 2012 às 15:24)

spidervv disse:


> não. A pressão absoluta também desce e sobe tal como a relativa, mas a relativa não varia com a altitude.



Obrigado mais uma vez

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Já agora como varia o ponto de orvalho? Que fatores o influenciam?


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (29 Dez 2012 às 00:35)

Como varia o ponto de orvalho? Que fatores o influenciam?

Obrigado desde já.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Dez 2012 às 00:53)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Como varia o ponto de orvalho? Que fatores o influenciam?
> 
> Obrigado desde já.



Que eu saiba, temperatura e humidade (directamente).

Indirectamente o vento, pois faz variar a temperatura e a humidade, entre outros parâmetros.

De certeza que há muitos membros que poderão explicar melhor


----------



## stormy (29 Dez 2012 às 01:24)

O ponto de orvalho (Dew point) depende da temperatura e da quantidade de agua existente numa massa de ar.
Quanto mais quente, mais capacidade de reter agua o ar tem, ar frio tem menos capacidade de reter agua.

Quando arrefecemos uma parcela de ar a sua capacidade de reter agua diminui, e atinge-se uma temperatura em que a agua presente nessa parcela condensa e "sai" da mistura gasosa, formando goticulas em estado liquido que podem precipitar ou ser apanhadas pelas superficies em que o ar está a contactar ( precipitacao oculta)....essa temperatura é a temperatura do ponto de orvalho.

Em Portugal o ponto de orvalho varia bastante regional e sazonalmente...é maior no litoral a sul do tejo no final do Verao e inicio do Outono, e menor no interior durante o inicio/meio do verao em situacoes anticiclonicas com fluxo de E ou no Inverno em fluxos de NE de origem Europeia/Siberiana.

O ponto de orvalho é importante em varias situacoes Meteorológicas, como o nevoeiro, tipo de geadas, instabilidade convectiva, previsao de cotas de neve, etc


----------



## Paulo H (29 Dez 2012 às 02:51)

stormy disse:


> O ponto de orvalho (Dew point) depende da temperatura e da quantidade de agua existente numa massa de ar.
> Quanto mais quente, mais capacidade de reter agua o ar tem, ar frio tem menos capacidade de reter agua.
> (...)



Agora vou meter-me com o Stormy, eh, eh.. 

1- Considerando um volume equivalente a 1m3 de ar, qual a quantidade máxima de água que o mesmo pode conter a 10C? E a -10C?

Resposta: 1tonelada! 

Agora a falar a sério, imagina que temos 2 locais com a mesma temperatura e a mesma quantidade de água no estado gasoso, digamos que  90%HR (por exemplo).

Agora imagina que 2 segundos depois começa a chover torrencialmente, mas apenas num dos locais (tipo um rate de 300mm/hora) e a temperatura mantém-se em ambos locais. 

Questão: no local onde chove torrencialmente, a %HR sobe ou desce? 
..É que por mais pequena que seja a diferença, a chuva ocupa espaço no volume considerado, deveria influenciar a %HR! 

Esta tem rasteira..


----------



## stormy (31 Dez 2012 às 01:29)

Paulo H disse:


> Agora vou meter-me com o Stormy, eh, eh..
> 
> 1- Considerando um volume equivalente a 1m3 de ar, qual a quantidade máxima de água que o mesmo pode conter a 10C? E a -10C?
> 
> ...



No sitio onde comeca a chover a temperatura sobe imediatamente, devido ao calor latente de condensacao.
Depois  a pressao desce ( admitindo que  a agua que precipita nao é substituida por outro tipo de materia) causando arrefecimento por descompressao, mas a pressao desce somente até que seja tao baixa que a agua volta ao estado gasoso e deixe de precipitar.

No final terás nesse m3 uma massa de ar a uma pressao mais baixa, com menos agua mas a uma temperatura identica ao outro m3.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vapour_pressure
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adiabatic_process


----------



## Paulo H (31 Dez 2012 às 13:19)

stormy disse:


> No sitio onde comeca a chover a temperatura sobe imediatamente, devido ao calor latente de condensacao.
> Depois  a pressao desce ( admitindo que  a agua que precipita nao é substituida por outro tipo de materia) causando arrefecimento por descompressao, mas a pressao desce somente até que seja tao baixa que a agua volta ao estado gasoso e deixe de precipitar.
> 
> No final terás nesse m3 uma massa de ar a uma pressao mais baixa, com menos agua mas a uma temperatura identica ao outro m3.
> ...



Boa análise Stormy, mas descreveste um processo no tempo, e eu referia-me ao instante exacto no momento em que ocorre a precipitação, ou seja, no momento t=t0+2segundos!

Como não se trata de um sistema fechado, mas sim um sistema aberto, a temperatura e pressão não variam no espaço instantaneamente logo que chove. Acredito que nesse momento exacto, a %HR não varie coisa alguma, pois 1m3 de ar é sempre 1m3 de ar, e portanto com preciosismo, por definição não contém água no estado líquido nem sólido, apenas no estado gasoso. Sendo assim para considerar 1m3 de ar e que contenha a precipitação, resulta em 1m3+volume de precipitação ocupado (para termos 1m3 de ar final, teríamos de contornar um 1m3 de espaço físico maior), e nesta lógica de instante temporal, a quantidade de água no estado gasoso seria exatamente a mesma!

Claro que instantes depois, decorrem todos os processos termodinâmicos que referiste, mas referia-me ao instante (início da precipitação).


----------



## stormy (31 Dez 2012 às 13:32)

Paulo H disse:


> Boa análise Stormy, mas descreveste um processo no tempo, e eu referia-me ao instante exacto no momento em que ocorre a precipitação, ou seja, no momento t=t0+2segundos!
> 
> Como não se trata de um sistema fechado, mas sim um sistema aberto, a temperatura e pressão não variam no espaço instantaneamente logo que chove. Acredito que nesse momento exacto, a %HR não varie coisa alguma, pois 1m3 de ar é sempre 1m3 de ar, e portanto com preciosismo, por definição não contém água no estado líquido nem sólido, apenas no estado gasoso. Sendo assim para considerar 1m3 de ar e que contenha a precipitação, resulta em 1m3+volume de precipitação ocupado (para termos 1m3 de ar final, teríamos de contornar um 1m3 de espaço físico maior), e nesta lógica de instante temporal, a quantidade de água no estado gasoso seria exatamente a mesma!
> 
> Claro que instantes depois, decorrem todos os processos termodinâmicos que referiste, mas referia-me ao instante (início da precipitação).




Bom...isso que dizes é um pouco confuso...hehe
Mal comeca a chover a agua gasosa passa ao estado liquido, e sai da mistura gasosa, precipitando..
A humidade absoluta diminui, a Hr depende da temperatura, pelo que até se pode manter elevada por algum tempo caso, p ex, a temperatura ambiente esteja em constante diminuicao..


----------



## Paulo H (31 Dez 2012 às 14:13)

Talvez não esteja a conseguir explicar bem.. Pronto então vamo-nos abstrair da chuva! Imagina que abres o chuveiro e que a água que deita está à mesma temperatura do ar local de 10C e 70%HR. No instante t+1s em que abres o chuveiro, variou alguma coisa a %HR? Penso que não.. Irá começar a variar passados uns bons segundos (porque é um sistema quase fechado)!

Para ser um sistema aberto, imagina que podes retirar as paredes e o tecto. O efeito do chuveiro será praticamente nulo na %HR, apesar de esse m3 sob o chuveiro conter mais água só que no estado líquido. Para efeitos de %HR só conta a quantidade de água no estado gasoso, é essa a capacidade de retenção do ar a uma determinada temperatura! Como sabemos o ar não retém água líquida nem sólida, estas precipitam!


----------



## stormy (31 Dez 2012 às 18:12)

Paulo H disse:


> Talvez não esteja a conseguir explicar bem.. Pronto então vamo-nos abstrair da chuva! Imagina que abres o chuveiro e que a água que deita está à mesma temperatura do ar local de 10C e 70%HR. No instante t+1s em que abres o chuveiro, variou alguma coisa a %HR? Penso que não.. Irá começar a variar passados uns bons segundos (porque é um sistema quase fechado)!
> 
> Para ser um sistema aberto, imagina que podes retirar as paredes e o tecto. O efeito do chuveiro será praticamente nulo na %HR, apesar de esse m3 sob o chuveiro conter mais água só que no estado líquido. Para efeitos de %HR só conta a quantidade de água no estado gasoso, é essa a capacidade de retenção do ar a uma determinada temperatura! Como sabemos o ar não retém água líquida nem sólida, estas precipitam!



Sim, claro...
Se ligares o chuveiro estás a introduzir agua no sistema, que ira em parte passar ao estado gasoso, mas nao instantaneamente claro.


----------



## Paulo H (31 Dez 2012 às 19:59)

Óptimo! Era essa a rasteira..  Um bom ano 2013 A TODOS!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Fev 2013 às 03:31)

Já coloquei esta dúvida aqui no fórum, mas como não foi no espaço adequado, posso não ter todas as vossas opiniões! A minha dúvida tem a ver com temperaturas. Indo direto ao assunto, porque é que alguns termómetros como o meu transmissor da estação meteorológica La crosse technology ws9135, assim que ultrapassa os 0.0ºc regista a temperatura -0.1ºc, -0.2ºc, -0.3ºc e assim sucessivamente? Alguns membros disseram-me que tinha a ver com arredondamentos, o que é certo é que assim que a estação acusa -0.1ºc ela diz que a temperatura mínima é -1ºc.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Fev 2013 às 18:03)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Já coloquei esta dúvida aqui no fórum, mas como não foi no espaço adequado, posso não ter todas as vossas opiniões! A minha dúvida tem a ver com temperaturas. Indo direto ao assunto, porque é que alguns termómetros como o meu transmissor da estação meteorológica La crosse technology ws9135, assim que ultrapassa os 0.0ºc regista a temperatura -0.1ºc, -0.2ºc, -0.3ºc e assim sucessivamente? Alguns membros disseram-me que tinha a ver com arredondamentos, o que é certo é que assim que a estação acusa -0.1ºc ela diz que a temperatura mínima é -1ºc.



Ainda hoje por exemplo a temperatura chegou aos -1.3ºc, a estação diz que a temperatura mínima é -2ºc. Desta forma não sei se estiveram -1.3ºc ou -2.3ºc. 

PS( A minha estação não contabiliza nos registos de mínima e máxima as décimas de grau)


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Fev 2013 às 22:10)

Boas noites,
alguém me pode esclarecer se os dados meteorológicos disponibilizados pelo IPMA nesta
página: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selVar=Tempins&selEstacao=579, me permitem recolher o valor da temperatura máxima e mínima de um dia, ou tratam-se apenas de valores médios ? 

Obrigado desde já.


----------



## Paulo H (25 Fev 2013 às 22:26)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas noites,
> alguém me pode esclarecer se os dados meteorológicos disponibilizados pelo IPMA nesta
> página: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selVar=Tempins&selEstacao=579, me permitem recolher o valor da temperatura máxima e mínima de um dia, ou tratam-se apenas de valores médios ?
> 
> Obrigado desde já.



O gráfico de observação horária da temperatura de uma estação, não mostra nem a temperatura mínima, nem a máxima, nem a média! É apenas um gráfico com uma linha que une os registos horários de temperatura.

Imagina que a temperatura mínima ocorre entre às 6h30, e a temperatura máxima às 15h30, não vai aparecer no gráfico. Mas sim, existe um registo diário da temperatura máxima e mínima, mas nem sempre coincide com a medição horária.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Fev 2013 às 00:54)

Paulo H disse:


> O gráfico de observação horária da temperatura de uma estação, não mostra nem a temperatura mínima, nem a máxima, nem a média! É apenas um gráfico com uma linha que une os registos horários de temperatura.
> 
> Imagina que a temperatura mínima ocorre entre às 6h30, e a temperatura máxima às 15h30, não vai aparecer no gráfico. Mas sim, existe um registo diário da temperatura máxima e mínima, mas nem sempre coincide com a medição horária.



Pois, já calculava que assim fosse, obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2013 às 22:02)

Porque motivo a temperatura sobe, sempre que o céu encobre?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Fev 2013 às 22:06)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Porque motivo a temperatura sobe, sempre que o céu encobre?



Pelo facto da radiação infravermelha (emitida pela terra) ficar acumulada, sendo que também se recebe radiação do mesmo tipo emitida pelas nuvens. 
Deixando de estar o "caminho" livre para que esta possa circular sem influenciar a temperatura pelo efeito da nebulosidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2013 às 22:14)

De forma simples é uma espécie de efeito de estufa, mais ou menos o mesmo que acontece à Terra mas em menor escala


----------



## Chingula (28 Fev 2013 às 14:33)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Porque motivo a temperatura sobe, sempre que o céu encobre?



Podem existir vários factores:
1 - A mudança de fase ou de estado da água, implica ganhos ou percas de energia sobre a forma de calor.
Quando o vapor de água condensa (fase gasosa para fase liquida) liberta-se o calor latente de evaporação.
Quando a água no estado liquido passa ao estado gasoso, carece de energia, captando-a do meio ou da radiação solar, retendo-a; calor latente de evaporação.
De modo semelhante a mudança do estado sólido para o estado liquido, carece de energia calorífica - calor latente de fusão que é libertado quando a água passa do estado líquido ao estado sólido...
Na sublimação (passagem do estado sólido a gasoso e passagem do estado gasoso a sólido) o calor latente em jogo, é cumulativo (calor latente de evaporação + calor latente de fusão) - toda a mudança de fase implica troca de calor.
2 - Alteração de massa de ar - Advecção de ar mais quente com maior conteúdo de água.
3 - Efeito de estufa das nuvens, quando são nuvens com tetos baixos a radiação terrestre (em especial de noite) é como que armazenada na camada entre a superfície e a base da nuvem.

Muitas vezes coexistem estes 3 factos...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Mar 2013 às 22:08)

Boas pessoal

Agora que tenho mais tempo livre gostava de reforçar os meus conhecimentos acerca da meteorologia/climatologia.

Alguém me pode explicar, como se eu fosse muito burro (se é que não sou ), *o que é o ThetaE?*
Sei que está relacionado com condições para ocorrerem trovoadas, mas só isso mesmo...

Obrigado


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Mar 2013 às 22:22)

O Theta-E é a temperatura potencial equivalente, e tem a ver com a estabilidade de uma coluna de ar na atmosfera. Ora, o Theta-E é a temperatura que uma parcela de ar teria se todo o vapor de água nessa coluna fosse condensar, libertando todo o calor. O Theta-E aumenta com a altitude, se diminuir, é sinal de convecção.
A medição do Theta-E a diferentes pressões/altitudes permite determinar a instabilidade da coluna de ar.


----------



## blade (8 Mar 2013 às 15:14)

epah ainda há temperaturas negativas nesta altura do campeonato?
Parece que este inverno nem aos 20ºc chega em lado algum e depois vêm falar em aquecimento global


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mar 2013 às 19:43)

Desde já agradeço a todos os que me responderam neste tópico. 
No entanto já tenho mais questões... Qual a diferença entre descargas elétricas negativas e positivas?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mar 2013 às 20:29)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Desde já agradeço a todos os que me responderam neste tópico.
> No entanto já tenho mais questões... Qual a diferença entre descargas elétricas negativas e positivas?



*Raios negativos*

A maior parte dos raios resultam da movimentação inicial das cargas negativas presentes nas nuvens. Quando o ar não mais consegue isolá-las, elas tendem a ir em direção ao solo, atraídas pelas cargas positivas. Geralmente a carga positiva existente na base da nuvem não é suficiente para neutralizar toda a carga negativa, que vai se acumulando e formando uma espécie de canal de ar ionizado. Então, esse canal sai da nuvem e começa a se dirigir ao solo, descendo por meio de etapas, que geralmente são segmentos de cerca de cinquenta metros, sendo que cada uma dessas etapas produz uma pequena quantidade de luz. Desses segmentos podem surgir ramificações que também vão "procurando" uma conexão com a terra. Esses segmentos que vão surgindo podem ser detectados somente por câmeras de alta velocidade. Cada segmento quando vai em direção ao solo possui uma velocidade de mais de 120 000 km/h. Todo esse processo leva em média 50 milissegundos.


*Raios positivos*

Alguns raios se originam da parte superior das nuvens de tempestades, onde se encontram quantidades gigantescas de cargas positivas. Por isso , as cargas que se movem em direção ao solo são positivas enquanto as cargas atraídas na terra são negativas. Esse tipo de raio é conhecido como "positivo" porque ocorre a transferência de cargas positivas do topo da nuvem para o solo.

Apesar da ocorrência ser muito mais rara (menos de 5% de todos os raios da Terra), os raios positivos são muito mais perigosos por diversos motivos. Uma vez que eles se originam nas partes mais altas da nuvem, a barreira de ar que eles têm que atravessar é muito maior e, portanto, sua energia também é muito maior. O campo elétrico de um raio como esse é muito mais forte do que o de um raio negativo. A duração do raio é maior e a quantidade de cargas transferidas é dez vezes maior do que a de um raio negativo, atingindo mais de 300 000 ampères e mais de um bilhão de volts. Esses raios podem acontecer logo abaixo da nuvem da tempestade, mas a maioria cai afastada da tempestade original, chegando a mais de 16 km de distância da nuvem. Além disso, os raios positivos são responsáveis pela maior parte dos danos à rede elétrica e dos incêndios florestais.


Retirado da Wikipédia. Pesquisar nunca fez mal a ninguém, o Google é nosso amigo


----------



## rjgeo (11 Mar 2013 às 14:51)

Boa tarde, desculpem a minha ignorância mas a minha estação regista um dado que é o "wind run". Alguém explico o que significa? e para que serve? Obrigado


----------



## CptRena (11 Mar 2013 às 15:48)

rjgeo disse:


> Boa tarde, desculpem a minha ignorância mas a minha estação regista um dado que é o "wind run". Alguém explico o que significa? e para que serve? Obrigado



É só por no google e pimbas 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wind_run



> Wind run is a meteorological term used to categorize or determine the total distance (or amount) of the traveled wind over a period of time. The readings are collected using an anemometer (usually part of a weather station).
> 
> Wind run can help to determine the rate of evaporation of moisture over a particular area. It may also be useful in determining the height of waves that might be encountered on large bodies of water. Longer wind runs generate higher waves on open water. It can also be used to help in the placement of wind turbines.



Os anemómetros clássicos só medem esse parâmetro, depois a velocidade média é obtida dividindo a "distância percorrida" pelo intervalo de tempo desde a última medição.

Portanto basicamente o Wind Run é o numero de quilómetros que foram contabilizados pelo anemómetro.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Mar 2013 às 15:00)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Raios negativos*
> 
> A maior parte dos raios resultam da movimentação inicial das cargas negativas presentes nas nuvens. Quando o ar não mais consegue isolá-las, elas tendem a ir em direção ao solo, atraídas pelas cargas positivas. Geralmente a carga positiva existente na base da nuvem não é suficiente para neutralizar toda a carga negativa, que vai se acumulando e formando uma espécie de canal de ar ionizado. Então, esse canal sai da nuvem e começa a se dirigir ao solo, descendo por meio de etapas, que geralmente são segmentos de cerca de cinquenta metros, sendo que cada uma dessas etapas produz uma pequena quantidade de luz. Desses segmentos podem surgir ramificações que também vão "procurando" uma conexão com a terra. Esses segmentos que vão surgindo podem ser detectados somente por câmeras de alta velocidade. Cada segmento quando vai em direção ao solo possui uma velocidade de mais de 120 000 km/h. Todo esse processo leva em média 50 milissegundos.
> 
> ...





Há algo que ainda não assimilei muito bem. Afinal, todos os raios são atraídos para a superfície terrestre? Segundo a seguinte informação da área educativa do IPMA parece ser isso o que ocorre: ''Se o raio ocorre entre a nuvem carregada negativamente e a superfície terrestre carregada positivamente a polaridade é negativa; no caso inverso a polaridade é positiva.''


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mar 2013 às 15:10)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Há algo que ainda não assimilei muito bem. Afinal, todos os raios são atraídos para a superfície terrestre? Segundo a seguinte informação da área educativa do IPMA parece ser isso o que ocorre: ''Se o raio ocorre entre a nuvem carregada negativamente e a superfície terrestre carregada positivamente a polaridade é negativa; no caso inverso a polaridade é positiva.''



Nem todos os raios são nuvem-terra ou terra-nuvem.

Diria que a maior parte dos raios são raios nuvem-nuvem, isto é, os raios partem de uma zona da nuvem e acabam noutra zona dessa mesma nuvem, ou de outra que esteja próxima.

Penso que há ainda raios nuvem-ar.


----------



## RuiF (18 Mar 2013 às 16:37)

Olá,

Este é o meu primeiro post no fórum e peço desculpa por entrar logo com uma questão, mas tenho passado os últimos dias mergulhado na internet e ainda não consegui encontrar uma resposta satisfatória. 

Estou envolvido num projecto de agricultura e para a sua execução estamos à procura de um histórico meteorológico +- da última década, a partir do qual possamos planificar o resto do projecto. Além do omnipresente google, também já contactei alguns sites de meteorologia (assim como o IPMA), mas até agora o mais próximo que encontrei foi uma estação no Wunderground e alguns dados "banais" - ou seja, sem o grau de profissionalismo que esperava encontrar. 

Parece-me que este tipo de dados é rotineiramente utilizado na agricultura, mas estou espantado por não encontrar esta informação disponível (quer de forma gratuita quer de forma paga) em lado nenhum. Será que estou completamente ao lado das keywords a utilizar? Alguém me consegue dar algumas indicações de forma a focar melhor a minha pesquisa, ou eventualmente direccionar para instituições/empresas que possuam este tipo de dados?

Muito obrigado,

Rui


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Mar 2013 às 19:11)

Andei a procurar a definição de refletividade, mas não entendi muito bem, alguém me sabe explicar mais detalhadamente?


----------



## CptRena (22 Mar 2013 às 22:49)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Andei a procurar a definição de refletividade, mas não entendi muito bem, alguém me sabe explicar mais detalhadamente?



Basicamente é uma medida da intensidade dos ecos (reflexos) da radiação (microondas) emitida pelos radares doppler e que é proporcional à intensidade de precipitação.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Mar 2013 às 23:36)

Muito obrigado pelas suas respostas CptRena! Tenho agora uma nova questão, entre muitas outras. Todas as manchas de precipitação do radar do IPMA são células? Como posso reconhecer as células no radar, e saber quais é que têm atividade elétrica? Talvez seja algo fora do meu alcance, mas gostava de aprender.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mar 2013 às 12:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Muito obrigado pelas suas respostas CptRena! Tenho agora uma nova questão, entre muitas outras. Todas as manchas de precipitação do radar do IPMA são células? Como posso reconhecer as células no radar, e saber quais é que têm atividade elétrica? Talvez seja algo fora do meu alcance, mas gostava de aprender.



Normalmente fazem-se 3 observações: radar, para saber a taxa de precipitação e/ou refletividade; satélite, para saber mais ou menos o formato das nuvens, temperatura (mais ou menos frio) dos topos das nuvens; detector de descargas eléctricas (em tempo real), para saber se se aproximam trovoadas, para saber onde elas andam e para saber se a célula x contém ou nao actividade eléctrica.

Compilando estas 3 observações torna-se mais fácil de prever o tempo nos próximos 10/20 ou até 30 minutos, e saber, realmente, quais as células que contêm trovoada.


Nem toda a precipitação que aparece no radar está relacionada com precipitação de origem convectiva, pois costuma também ocorrer precipitação não associada a células.

Penso que alguém poderá completar a resposta com alguns aspectos que de momento não me recordo ou que desconheço, mas deixo aqui o meu ponto de vista, espero ter ajudado


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mar 2013 às 00:00)

Tem também a ver com a assinatura que têm no radar, certos sistemas convectivos têm "assinaturas" próprias na imagem, que são detectadas pelos meteorologistas para depois lançarem avisos e previsões. Mas isso é na hora, é muito difícil prever que tipo de trovoadas irá acontecer mesmo horas antes.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Mar 2013 às 01:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> Tem também a ver com a assinatura que têm no radar, certos sistemas convectivos têm "assinaturas" próprias na imagem, que são detectadas pelos meteorologistas para depois lançarem avisos e previsões. Mas isso é na hora, é muito difícil prever que tipo de trovoadas irá acontecer mesmo horas antes.



Então as células convectivas, apresentam formas diferentes no radar, correto?  Acho que há aqui um ponto que não esclareci, as células trazem sempre associadas trovoadas (convectividade), ou seja todas as células são convectivas? Numa definição o CptRena falou-me em ciclos convectivos, o que não percebi muito bem. Peço desculpa pelas minhas moléstias, não quero abusar da vossa boa vontade, todavia existem assuntos que gostaria de entender melhor. Na internet existe muita informação, mas um pouco complicada, para o meu calibre...


----------



## stormy (25 Mar 2013 às 02:36)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Então as células convectivas, apresentam formas diferentes no radar, correto?  Acho que há aqui um ponto que não esclareci, as células trazem sempre associadas trovoadas (convectividade), ou seja todas as células são convectivas? Numa definição o CptRena falou-me em ciclos convectivos, o que não percebi muito bem. Peço desculpa pelas minhas moléstias, não quero abusar da vossa boa vontade, todavia existem assuntos que gostaria de entender melhor. Na internet existe muita informação, mas um pouco complicada, para o meu calibre...



Convecção é tudo o que são aquelas tipicas nuvens de trovoada, que crescem desde proximo do nivel do solo até muito alto, muitas vezes parecem couves flor e depois evoluem até formar aquelas bigornas.

Agora, dependendo da dinamica da atmosfera...ventos, etc, essas estruturas convectivas (= células) podem comportar-se de diferentes maneiras, e gerar situações diferentes.

É possivel prever ou ter uma ideia do tipo de convecção que vamos ter, olhando nos modelos, mas como disse o Spider, só mais em cima do acontecimento, usando o radar, é que se podem detectar determinadas células com comportamento mais agressivo, capazes de gerar situações mais complicadas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Mar 2013 às 19:59)

stormy disse:


> Convecção é tudo o que são aquelas tipicas nuvens de trovoada, que crescem desde proximo do nivel do solo até muito alto, muitas vezes parecem couves flor e depois evoluem até formar aquelas bigornas.
> 
> Agora, dependendo da dinamica da atmosfera...ventos, etc, essas estruturas convectivas (= células) podem comportar-se de diferentes maneiras, e gerar situações diferentes.
> 
> É possivel prever ou ter uma ideia do tipo de convecção que vamos ter, olhando nos modelos, mas como disse o Spider, só mais em cima do acontecimento, usando o radar, é que se podem detectar determinadas células com comportamento mais agressivo, capazes de gerar situações mais complicadas.



Ok, mas todas as células são convectivas?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mar 2013 às 20:17)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Ok, mas todas as células são convectivas?



Sim. Como o stormy diz, estruturas convectivas é o mesmo que células.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Mar 2013 às 20:37)

Ok, entendido!Muito Obrigado por todas explicações e pela vossa atenção para comigo!


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Abr 2013 às 21:43)

Na temática das frentes sempre tive dúvidas, considera-se um sistema frontal uma frente fria, uma frente quente e uma frente oclusa? Sei que um sistema frontal é quando se associam várias frentes, mas por exemplo no caso de uma frente fria, a frente fria avança, sobre a frente quente fazendo a recuar? Montes de confusões que e questões que vão para aqui na minha cabeça.


----------



## stormy (2 Abr 2013 às 22:10)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Na temática das frentes sempre tive dúvidas, considera-se um sistema frontal uma frente fria, uma frente quente e uma frente oclusa? Sei que um sistema frontal é quando se associam várias frentes, mas por exemplo no caso de uma frente fria, a frente fria avança, sobre a frente quente fazendo a recuar? Montes de confusões que e questões que vão para aqui na minha cabeça.



Uma frente é o mesmo que um sistema frontal.
Marca a linha de separação entre massas de ar diferentes.

Se fores aqui
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=6

E correres as imagens, vais ter uma percepção visual das diferentes massas de ar, que se movem...as zonas de fronteira são as frentes.
Onde o ar quente se move de encontro ao ar frio, é uma frente quente, onde se move o ar frio de encontro ao ar quente é uma frente fria.

As frentes oclusas são um pouco mais complexas, pois basicamente são duas massas de ar que se movem contra uma outra no meio delas, espremendo essa massa de ar no meio e forçando-a a subir.

Mais info aqui: http://ww2010.atmos.uiuc.edu/(Gh)/guides/mtr/af/frnts/home.rxml


----------



## Acardoso (3 Abr 2013 às 20:08)

Boa tarde, gostava de saber se alguém me pode ajudar.
Estou a tentar colocar uma webcam no weather underground e não estou a perceber como se faz.
Alguém me pode ajudar?!
Obrigado


----------



## Nickname (9 Abr 2013 às 11:51)

Alguém sabe o significado das siglas no canto inferior esquerdo deste mapa

http://pendientedemigracion.ucm.es/info/cif/form/tb_med.jpg

Tp
Ic
Itc

É um mapa bastante pormenorizado, por exemplo Aveiro é mediterrânico e Viseu é temperado, a este de Viseu volta a ser mediterrânico, se soubesse o que as siglas significam saberia o porquê, assim ando um bocado ás cegas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Abr 2013 às 12:28)

Nickname disse:


> Alguém sabe o significado das siglas no canto inferior esquerdo deste mapa
> 
> http://pendientedemigracion.ucm.es/info/cif/form/tb_med.jpg
> 
> ...



Tp: Thermopolar
Ic: ?
Itc: ?




blade disse:


> fogo
> 
> Este ano não há primavera??
> 
> ...


Sem comentários


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Abr 2013 às 20:15)

Como se formam as Supercélulas? Estive a pesquisar, mas as definições parecem-me ser um pouco confusas. Desta forma e se não for incómodo, gostava de ter uma resposta mais detalhada e compreensível acerca do assunto. Obrigado pela atenção


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2013 às 14:50)

Boas pessoal

Tenho uma dúvida, alguém me sabe dizer quais são as  "classes" de intensidade do vento, com os respectivos intervalos, por exemplo:

Vento fraco 4 km/h - 20 km/h
Vento moderado  20 Km/h - 40 km/h
Vento forte  40 km/h - 60 km/h

Será qualquer coisa como isto? 

Obrigado


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Mai 2013 às 20:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Tenho uma dúvida, alguém me sabe dizer quais são as  "classes" de intensidade do vento, com os respectivos intervalos, por exemplo:
> 
> ...



Não sei se este site ajudará, mas fica a sugestão: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escala_de_Beaufort


http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:HwOwpT-HRBQJ:www.bomjardim.rj.gov.br/index.php%3Foption%3Dcom_phocadownload%26view%3Dcategory%26download%3D447:escala-de-intensidade-dos-ventos%26id%3D22:intensidade-dos-ventos%26Itemid%3D111+escala+da+intensidade+do+vento&cd=5&hl=pt-PT&ct=clnk&gl=pt


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2013 às 20:37)

Obrigado,dá para ter uma ideia.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Mai 2013 às 20:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado,dá para ter uma ideia.



Viu o segundo link que deixei? Acho que esse responde melhor à sua pergunta. Espero é que seja verdadeiro.


----------



## Goku (5 Jun 2013 às 21:54)

Alguém me sabe dizer o que é uma curva hipsométrico e curva hidrodinâmica e qual a sua utilidade?
Obrigado.


----------



## blade (7 Jul 2013 às 19:34)

Epah! sempre exisitiram umas dúvidas que nunca consegui compreender 

Se a média da temperatura do planeta são 15ºc porque dá para existir -89ºc e não 100 

As ventoinhas fazem arrefecer o ar ou só mexem o ar e a máquina a trabalhar aqueçe


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2013 às 19:41)

blade disse:


> Epah! sempre exisitiram umas dúvidas que nunca consegui compreender
> 
> Se a média da temperatura do planeta são 15ºc porque dá para existir -89ºc e não 100



Eu não sei, mas penso que não se podem levar as coisas com esse "grau" de comparação.



blade disse:


> As ventoinhas fazem arrefecer o ar ou só mexem o ar e a máquina a trabalhar aqueçe



A ventoinha, como vem do seu próprio nome, faz vento. Na maior parte das vezes, quando está vento, o ar nessa região é mais fresco, sendo uma alternativa aos AC, mas não tão eficaz, nem de perto nem de longe.


----------



## CptRena (7 Jul 2013 às 20:02)

A ventoinha mexe o ar e aquece-o um pouco também (ineficiências).

A utilidade da ventoinha é, ao aumentar a velocidadde do ar, o _wind chill_ aumenta (Temperatura de wind chill diminui), ao favorecer o processo de evaporação de suor da pele e portanto a uma maior perda de calor da superfície da pele e, por conseguinte, do corpo.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (16 Jul 2013 às 11:01)

Bom dia.

Tenho uma duvida que me revolta um pouco.

Afinal o que é uma tromba de água? 

Ainda hoje no noticiário de manha na RTP 1 falaram que tinha havido uma tromba de água em Bragança, e referiam-se a chuva muito intensa. Para mim uma tromba de água é um tornado no mar, mas como não tenho certezas e penso que a comunicação social tenha de ter certezas para fazer tal descrição, fiquei na duvida.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jul 2013 às 11:03)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Afinal o que é uma tromba de água?



Basta ir ao dicionário . 

tromba-d'água 
s. f.
1.  [Meteorologia]  Fenómeno meteorológico que consiste numa coluna de água agitada em turbilhão por um vento violento, tendo quase sempre a forma de um cone invertido. = MANGA
2.  [Informal]  Chuvada forte; carga de água.


----------



## vitamos (16 Jul 2013 às 11:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Basta ir ao dicionário .
> 
> tromba-d'água
> s. f.
> ...



Não obstante a informação do dicionário:

Como amantes da meteorologia devemos sempre tentar ser o mais científicos possível no uso das terminologias. Assim o termo "tromba de água" deve ser evitado nestes casos de chuva forte, até para não haver confusões.

Outras expressões existem que são usadas repetidamente na comunicação social de forma errada e devem ser evitadas como "condições climatéricas" ou "mini-tornado". De certa forma se começarmos por algum lado (e nomeadamente aqui) alguns maus hábitos podem começar a desaparecer


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2013 às 12:33)

vitamos disse:


> Outras expressões existem que são usadas repetidamente na comunicação social de forma errada e devem ser evitadas como *"condições climatéricas"* ou "mini-tornado". De certa forma se começarmos por algum lado (e nomeadamente aqui) alguns maus hábitos podem começar a desaparecer



Concordo, é  um erro crasso,curiosamente, conheco um professor  que  deu um valente sermão a um aluno depois deste ter escrito "condições climatéricas" num exame, o professor até fez uma interessante analogia com a palavra _*climatérica*_...


----------



## vitamos (16 Jul 2013 às 13:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Concordo, é  um erro crasso,curiosamente, conheco um professor  que  deu um valente sermão a um aluno depois deste ter escrito "condições climatéricas" num exame, o professor até fez uma interessante analogia com a palavra _*climatérica*_...



Presumo que o tenha feito com base na origem da palavra "climatério"... É que não tem mesmo a ver com a meteorologia


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2013 às 14:21)

vitamos disse:


> Presumo que o tenha feito com base na origem da palavra "climatério"... É que não tem mesmo a ver com a meteorologia



Exacto, foi só rir.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jul 2013 às 17:58)

Boa tarde! Como é que funcionam os pluviómetros? Li num tópico aqui no fórum que foram deitados 50cl para o interior do pluviómetro gota a gota,no entanto o pluviómetro só acusou 23.4mm e não os 50cl. Gostava de entender melhor o funcionamento dos mesmos, deve ser super simples, mas como não tenho nenhum, é difícil entender.


----------



## Paulo H (17 Jul 2013 às 18:20)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa tarde! Como é que funcionam os pluviómetros? Li num tópico aqui no fórum que foram deitados 50cl para o interior do pluviómetro gota a gota,no entanto o pluviómetro só acusou 23.4mm e não os 50cl. Gostava de entender melhor o funcionamento dos mesmos, deve ser super simples, mas como não tenho nenhum, é difícil entender.



Assim logo à 1a vista, algo não está certo.. Estás a comparar uma medida de comprimento (mm) com uma medida de volume (cl)! 

Não sei o que pretendes medir, se despejas 50cl de volume, para um recipiente qualquer.. Se for um recipiente estreito, ficas com mais altura de líquido, e se for mais largo ficas com menos altura de líquido. Enfim, um pluviometro pode ser um recipiente com uma escala graduada, de tamanhos e formas diversas! Podes construir um pluviometro, é pegar num recipiente e depois desenhar a escala.

O pluviometro mais simples possível:
Se queres medir a chuva que cai num dado período de tempo, pegas num recipiente vertical, sem inclinação nas paredes, colocas à chuva e depois medes com uma régua, a altura da água em milimetros. Exemplo: se medir 10mm de altura, significa que nesse metro quadrado, choveram 10 litros!


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jul 2013 às 19:23)

Paulo H disse:


> Assim logo à 1a vista, algo não está certo.. Estás a comparar uma medida de comprimento (mm) com uma medida de volume (cl)!
> 
> Não sei o que pretendes medir, se despejas 50cl de volume, para um recipiente qualquer.. Se for um recipiente estreito, ficas com mais altura de líquido, e se for mais largo ficas com menos altura de líquido. Enfim, um pluviometro pode ser um recipiente com uma escala graduada, de tamanhos e formas diversas! Podes construir um pluviometro, é pegar num recipiente e depois desenhar a escala.
> 
> ...




Tem razão baralhei-me todo. Estive a ver um tópico aqui no fórum que era para averiguar o bom funcionamento do pluviómetro e perdi-me a fazer o cálculo, que acabei por não conseguir fazer, era este tópico:http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/manutencao-do-pluviometro-2730.html Mas em relação a esse último apontamento dos 10 litros por metro cúbico, que cálculo fez?


----------



## vitamos (17 Jul 2013 às 19:56)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Tem razão baralhei-me todo. Estive a ver um tópico aqui no fórum que era para averiguar o bom funcionamento do pluviómetro e perdi-me a fazer o cálculo, que acabei por não conseguir fazer, era este tópico:http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/manutencao-do-pluviometro-2730.html Mas em relação a esse último apontamento dos 10 litros por metro cúbico, que cálculo fez?



Não é por metro cúbico é por metro quadrado:

Por definição 1l/m2 corresponde a 1mm de precipitação.

Ou seja se num recipiente quadrado com 1m de lado colocares 1 litro de água a altura correspondente será 1mm.

E perguntarás: Mas se eu meter o mesmo litro num recipiente mais pequeno ela elevar-se-é muito mais...

É correcto. Mas a chuva não cai de forma diferenciada... ela cai espacialmente e proporcionalmente á área que tens. Cai mais água num metro quadrado que num centímetro quadrado. É por isso que a definição de mm corresponde a uma taxa equivalente em l/m^2. E é também por isso que qualquer que seja o recipiente desde que tenha as paredes direitas mede a quantidade de precipitação pela altura atingida sendo que 1mm significa sempre 1l/m^2.

Já os pluviómetros usam taxas de conversão. Já um recipiente que não tenha as paredes direitas (ex: uma garrafa com funil) tb não mede directamente uma vez que a área de recepção é diferente da área equivalente do reservatório.

O conceito não é fácil de explicar, se alguém conseguir dar uma imagem mais elucidativa que se chegue à frente


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2013 às 20:23)

Boas, precisava de saber o local exacto da estação de *Almada*(*Praia da Rainha*) do *IPMA*,por exemplo as coordenadas,algum de vocês tem essa informação? Obrigado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jul 2013 às 00:36)

vitamos disse:


> Não é por metro cúbico é por metro quadrado:
> 
> Por definição 1l/m2 corresponde a 1mm de precipitação.
> 
> ...



Pois realmente não é simples. Mas ainda assim, como faço o cálculo para determinar aquilo que o Paulo H referiu? Ou seja que 10mm correspondem a 10 litros no metro quadrado. Se é que ele fez algum cálculo.


----------



## |Ciclone| (18 Jul 2013 às 09:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, precisava de saber o local exacto da estação de *Almada*(*Praia da Rainha*) do *IPMA*,por exemplo as coordenadas,algum de vocês tem essa informação? Obrigado.



Segundo o que consta no site do IPMA:
_Almada - Praia da Rainha	
Tipo: EMA II	
Distrito: Setúbal	
Latº: 38º 37'	
Lonº: 9º 12'	
Alt (m): 7	
Início: 26-11-2001_

(http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/redes.observacao/meteo/index.html)


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2013 às 09:38)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Segundo o que consta no site do IPMA:
> _Almada - Praia da Rainha
> Tipo: EMA II
> Distrito: Setúbal
> ...



Obrigado, parece que é impossivel saber o local exacto das estações dado que as coordenadas estão em graus e minutos,o IPMA podia ter completado a informação com os _segundos_, assim fica um pouco vago, enfim paciência.


----------



## vitamos (18 Jul 2013 às 10:56)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois realmente não é simples. Mas ainda assim, como faço o cálculo para determinar aquilo que o Paulo H referiu? Ou seja que 10mm correspondem a 10 litros no metro quadrado. Se é que ele fez algum cálculo.



Não existe correspondência: 10 l/m2 é igual a 10 mm, porque 1mm é igual a 1l/m^2. O mm não é uma medida volumétrica, é precisamente uma taxa de conversão que permite que, nas condições já referidas, a altura da água permita o cálculo da precipitação de uma forma unitária uniforme. Assim estabelece-se que 1mm de altura de água em qualquer recipiente de paredes direitas corresponde a 1l/m^2.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jul 2013 às 16:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado, parece que é impossivel saber o local exacto das estações dado que as coordenadas estão em graus e minutos,o IPMA podia ter completado a informação com os _segundos_, assim fica um pouco vago, enfim paciência.



A estação da Praia da Raínha fica no interior do recinto de um edifício do ICN.







Em precisão:

Latitude: *38º 37' 1.167''*
Longitude: *-9º 12' 46.3098''*


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2013 às 16:17)

Gilmet disse:


> A estação da Praia da Raínha fica no interior do recinto de um edifício do ICN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado *Gilmet*.


----------



## Danilo2012 (5 Out 2013 às 12:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Raios negativos*
> 
> A maior parte dos raios resultam da movimentação inicial das cargas negativas presentes nas nuvens. Quando o ar não mais consegue isolá-las, elas tendem a ir em direção ao solo, atraídas pelas cargas positivas. Geralmente a carga positiva existente na base da nuvem não é suficiente para neutralizar toda a carga negativa, que vai se acumulando e formando uma espécie de canal de ar ionizado. Então, esse canal sai da nuvem e começa a se dirigir ao solo, descendo por meio de etapas, que geralmente são segmentos de cerca de cinquenta metros, sendo que cada uma dessas etapas produz uma pequena quantidade de luz. Desses segmentos podem surgir ramificações que também vão "procurando" uma conexão com a terra. Esses segmentos que vão surgindo podem ser detectados somente por câmeras de alta velocidade. Cada segmento quando vai em direção ao solo possui uma velocidade de mais de 120 000 km/h. Todo esse processo leva em média 50 milissegundos.
> 
> ...




 Isso quer dizer que em um raio positivo a potencia pode ser de 300Terawatts 

 Quantas cidades podem ser abastecidas com isso ? em 1 hora ?

 300,000A x 1,000,000,000V= 300,000,000,000,000W

 O consumo anual do estado de Sao Paulo e de 125Terawatts um raio positivo consegue produzir 300Terawatts com isso o estado de sao paulo poderia ficar 2 anos com eletrecidade  com um raio de 1 segundo...

 Meus cálculos estão correctos isso não e possível !


----------



## Agreste (5 Out 2013 às 21:05)

O problema é que você não consegue sequestrar 300 mil amperes instantaneamente.


----------



## Danilo2012 (6 Out 2013 às 03:08)

Agreste disse:


> O problema é que você não consegue sequestrar 300 mil amperes instantaneamente.



 A sim claro nossa tecnologia e muito atrasada no que toca auto sustentabilidade energética.

 Afinal e tudo um plano para colocarmos a mercê da escravidão energética imposta pela agenda do poder capitalista.

 Mais acredito que atraz da cortina ja temos muitos inventos que podem acabar com a escacez.

 Hoje em dia ja e realidade os supercapacitores que conseguem acumular energia em velocidades assombrosas. E claro que custaria milhões desenvolver tal sistema...

 Mais e muito interessante saber que um raio pode alimentar um estado por 2 anos


----------



## Agreste (6 Out 2013 às 20:23)

o problema cubensis é eléctrico. Você não consegue criar nenhum condutor eléctrico por onde faça passar 300 mil amperes. Já imaginou a secção/área desse condutor? Já imaginou o aumento de temperatura que toda essa corrente instantanea criaria? Não é possível.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Out 2013 às 20:33)

Agreste disse:


> o problema cubensis é eléctrico. Você não consegue criar nenhum condutor eléctrico por onde faça passar 300 mil amperes. Já imaginou a secção/área desse condutor? Já imaginou o aumento de temperatura que toda essa corrente instantanea criaria? Não é possível.



Exacto, pelo que li na internet, a temperatura do raio de uma descarga eléctrica atmosfera é de aproximadamente 30.000ºC, cerca de 5 vezes a temperatura da superfície solar


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Out 2013 às 05:07)

Agreste disse:


> o problema cubensis é eléctrico. Você não consegue criar nenhum condutor eléctrico por onde faça passar 300 mil amperes. Já imaginou a secção/área desse condutor? Já imaginou o aumento de temperatura que toda essa corrente instantanea criaria? Não é possível.



 Realmente a bitola do fio teria que ser imensa mais talvez os supercondutores poderiam dar uma ajudinha...

 Mais de fato não teria como armazenar a potencia nao temos tecnologia ou sairia totalmente inviável.

 So to gastando


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Nov 2013 às 02:44)

Boa noite. Alguém me consegue explicar o que é o efeito de doopler, e de que forma é que isso está relacionado com os cálculos de velocidade, e até com o radar do IPMA? 


Li artigos como na Wikipédia, mas não cheguei a nada de conclusivo. Obrigado pela atenção.


----------



## CptRena (17 Nov 2013 às 12:05)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite. Alguém me consegue explicar o que é o efeito de doopler, e de que forma é que isso está relacionado com os cálculos de velocidade, e até com o radar do IPMA?
> 
> 
> Li artigos como na Wikipédia, mas não cheguei a nada de conclusivo. Obrigado pela atenção.



Bom dia

O efeito doppler é o que acontece quando uma ambulância com a sirene ligada passa por ti e tu sentes o som a aumentar de frequência e intensidade até que ela chega ao ponto mais próximo de ti depois quando se afasta a frequência sonora e a intensidade diminuem. A taxa a que a frequência varia serve para calcular a velocidade, o facto de a frequência aumentar ou diminuir serve para indicar se se está a aproximar ou a afastar.
Da mesma forma que o som se propaga através de ondas (mecânicas) o efeito também se aplica à radiação (ondas electromagnéticas) daí o senhor polícia ter um radar que utiliza microondas para medir este efeito e assim calcular a velocidade a que um veículo de desloca. O radar meteorológico faz a mesma coisa (também usa microondas) mas os veículos neste caso são as gotas de água ou bandos de pássaros/insectos ou mesmo as torres eólicas 

Isto é o principio basico da utilização do efeito doppler


----------



## lusometeo (17 Nov 2013 às 22:38)

cubensis disse:


> A sim claro nossa tecnologia e muito atrasada no que toca auto sustentabilidade energética.
> 
> Afinal e tudo um plano para colocarmos a mercê da escravidão energética imposta pela agenda do poder capitalista.



Acho que a Coreia Comunista está a desenvolver um sistema de capturar parte da energia eléctrica dos relâmpagos...


----------



## camrov8 (14 Dez 2013 às 17:26)

uma pergunta com é que paíse como a Coreia do sul que começa no paralelo 38 que tambem nos atravessa tem neve no inverno e calor e humidade no verão sendo um peninsula


----------



## blade (14 Dez 2013 às 18:33)

camrov8 disse:


> uma pergunta com é que paíse como a Coreia do sul que começa no paralelo 38 que tambem nos atravessa tem neve no inverno e calor e humidade no verão sendo um peninsula



=o não sou especialista mas é obvio que tem a ver com a direção dos ventos como no hemisfério norte vão em sentido do movimento da terra de oeste para este levam o ar frio continental para lá enquanto que nós temos o oceano atlântico ao lado tal como em são francisco não costuma nevar, no verão o continente aqueçe e levam com ar +quente.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Dez 2013 às 02:17)

Boa noite. Por que motivo é que quando ocorreram os aguaceiros de hoje (19/12/013) a temperatura descia sempre bruscamente, a chuva empurrava o ar frio de maiores altitudes?

Muito ao contrário do que aconteceu durante a madrugada, em que quanto mais chovia mais a temperatura subia, chegou aos 14ºc.

Que se passou?


----------



## CptRena (20 Dez 2013 às 03:11)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite. Por que motivo é que quando ocorreram os aguaceiros de hoje (19/12/013) a temperatura descia sempre bruscamente, a chuva empurrava o ar frio de maiores altitudes?
> 
> Muito ao contrário do que aconteceu durante a madrugada, em que quanto mais chovia mais a temperatura subia, chegou aos 14ºc.
> 
> Que se passou?



Explicação simples - precipitação com origem em massas de ar diferentes.

Algum desenvolvimento:

- A primeira parte do episódio de precipitação era na sua maioria precipitação estratiforme com origem numa massa de ar sub-tropical (Theta-E @ 850hPa elevados) e daí o aquecimento que se notou.
Theta-E @ 850hPa para 19 Dez 00Z (Run 18Dez 12Z) GFS Meteociel

-Atrás desta massa de ar vinha a frente fria que, após sua passagem mudou a massa de ar para uma mais fria (massa de ar polar marítima) e em altitude havia mesmo ar muito frio, daí quando se desenvolvia precipitação (célula convectiva) havia deslocações de ar mais quente para cima e ar frio para baixo mais ou menos intensas levando a um arrefecimento significativo do ar.
Theta-E @ 850hPa para 19 Dez 18Z (Run 18Dez 12Z) GFS Meteociel


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Dez 2013 às 03:20)

CptRena disse:


> Explicação simples - precipitação com origem em massas de ar diferentes.
> 
> Algum desenvolvimento:
> 
> ...



De facto tinha pensado mais ou menos assim, mas não me lembrei das correntes de ar convectivas

Obrigado pela explicação


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Dez 2013 às 18:51)

Boa tarde. Já tenho esta pergunta há algum tempo mas tenho-me esquecido dela. No gfs, os mapas de movimento vertical indicam o quê? Que conclusões podem ser retiradas?

É a altura(geopotencial) até onde chega o ar?


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Dez 2013 às 19:06)

Tambem tenho essa duvida, mas com base numa rapida observaçao, parece.me que é um indicador de instabilidade atmosférica, devem ser correntes ascendentes e descendentes na atmosfera, convecçao. Isto é pura intuiçao e quase de certeza esta errado, por isso espero por uma resposta dos mais entendidos


----------



## CptRena (30 Dez 2013 às 03:57)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa tarde. Já tenho esta pergunta há algum tempo mas tenho-me esquecido dela. No gfs, os mapas de movimento vertical indicam o quê? Que conclusões podem ser retiradas?
> 
> É a altura(geopotencial) até onde chega o ar?





Meteofan disse:


> Tambem tenho essa duvida, mas com base numa rapida observaçao, parece.me que é um indicador de instabilidade atmosférica, devem ser correntes ascendentes e descendentes na atmosfera, convecçao. Isto é pura intuiçao e quase de certeza esta errado, por isso espero por uma resposta dos mais entendidos




Também concordo com o Meteofan.
Esses mapas mostram as zonas de ar ascendente (negativo) ou descendente (positivo) e a sua intensidade (hPa/h)

Quanto ao que é o geopotencial, o stormy já te respondeu a isso aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/significado-de-palavroes-6932.html#post366504 


Referência [EN]: www.weatheronline.co.uk


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2013 às 04:17)

CptRena disse:


> Também concordo com o Meteofan.
> Esses mapas mostram as zonas de ar ascendente (positivo) ou descendente (negativo) e a sua intensidade (hPa/h)
> 
> Quanto ao que é o geopotencial, o stormy já te respondeu a isso aqui:
> ...





Obrigado pelo esclarecimento

Então por exemplo na saída de hoje do GFS às 39h (movimento vertical 700hpa) as manchas mais rosas a contrastar com as verdes, indicam que existe alguma convecção? Porque geralmente numa depressão como é o caso o ar sobe...


----------



## rozzo (30 Dez 2013 às 12:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Obrigado pelo esclarecimento
> 
> Então por exemplo na saída de hoje do GFS às 39h (movimento vertical 700hpa) as manchas mais rosas a contrastar com as verdes, indicam que existe alguma convecção? Porque geralmente numa depressão como é o caso o ar sobe...



Os vermelhos é velocidade vertical negativa (atenção que nestas unidades o negativo indica ascendente) e os azuis/verdes positiva.

Portanto onde está vermelho temos convecção e condições de instabilidade. A faixa vermelha corresponde à zona pré-frontal e à frente em si, onde o ar está a subir. Logo a seguir tem a faixa azul, a zona pós-frontal, onde há sempre alguma estabilidade e ar descendente. Numa depressão onde há frentes há sempre toda esta dinâmica, o ar não é ascendente em toda a região, e nas frentes frias irás sempre ver este padrão.
Claro que os vermelhos indicam zonas com condições para convecção, mas não é suficiente essa carta só por si. Se não houver qualquer humidade, não servirá de muito.


----------



## CptRena (30 Dez 2013 às 14:37)

rozzo disse:


> Os vermelhos é velocidade vertical negativa (atenção que nestas unidades o negativo indica ascendente) e os azuis/verdes positiva.



Obrigado pelo reparo rozzo. Eu aquela hora já não estava a carburar bem


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2013 às 23:06)

rozzo disse:


> Os vermelhos é velocidade vertical negativa (atenção que nestas unidades o negativo indica ascendente) e os azuis/verdes positiva.
> 
> Portanto onde está vermelho temos convecção e condições de instabilidade. A faixa vermelha corresponde à zona pré-frontal e à frente em si, onde o ar está a subir. Logo a seguir tem a faixa azul, a zona pós-frontal, onde há sempre alguma estabilidade e ar descendente. Numa depressão onde há frentes há sempre toda esta dinâmica, o ar não é ascendente em toda a região, e nas frentes frias irás sempre ver este padrão.
> Claro que os vermelhos indicam zonas com condições para convecção, mas não é suficiente essa carta só por si. Se não houver qualquer humidade, não servirá de muito.



Então mas para haver convecção não tem que existir uma zona amarela, laranja vermelha ou rosa imediatamente seguida de uma zona verde, azul ou roxa.

Bom, fiquei também curioso relativamente ao seu último ponto da explicação. De que forma está relacionada a humidade com a convecção?


----------



## stormy (30 Dez 2013 às 23:17)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Então mas para haver convecção não tem que existir uma zona amarela, laranja vermelha ou rosa imediatamente seguida de uma zona verde, azul ou roxa.
> 
> Bom, fiquei também curioso relativamente ao seu último ponto da explicação. De que forma está relacionada a humidade com a convecção?



1- O modelo nao tem resolucao para ver conveccao á escala da nuvem...claro que uma nuvem convectiva tem areas de ascensao e de subsidencia, mas o modelo nao captura.

2- As velocidade verticais modeladas sao essencialmente de origem sinoptica, ou seja, estimuladas por mecanismos sinopticos que geram movimentos verticais ( convergencia, divergencia, adveccao de vorticidade...).

3- A previsao da VV deve ser tida em conta de forma geral...ou seja, numa area de subsidencia á escala do modelo podes ter na mesma conveccao se houver muita instabilidade termodinamica, ou se houver ascensao isso nao implica necessariamente conveccao e chuva ( o ar pode estar seco, ou ser elevado numa camada restrita..)...pelo que a VV é apenas uma das ferramentas de diagnostico de uma situacao.

4- O ar humido é menos denso do que o ar seco á mesma temperatura, porque ao acresceres ao ar vapor de agua tens de respeitar a lei dos gases perfeitos.
Como o ar humido é menos denso, ascende ou é inestabilizado mais facilmente do que o ar seco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Abr 2014 às 17:54)

A que podemos associar as nuvens mammatus de hoje? Ou porque é que elas se estão a formar, no wikipédia há uma panóplia de causas... Fiquei curioso em saber mais acerca deste assunto porque geralmente é raro ver estas nuvens em Potugal, ou pelo menos não é tão comum.

Obrigado pela atenção.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Abr 2014 às 18:36)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A que podemos associar as nuvens mammatus de hoje? Ou porque é que elas se estão a formar, no wikipédia há uma panóplia de causas... Fiquei curioso em saber mais acerca deste assunto porque geralmente é raro ver estas nuvens em Potugal, ou pelo menos não é tão comum.
> 
> Obrigado pela atenção.



Penso que terá sido pelo facto de as nuvens quererem crescer para cima, mas como o ar está seco impediu-as de crescerem para cima, então o ar foi empurrado para baixo, originando estas fantásticas formações


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jun 2014 às 15:04)

Boa tarde. Gostaria de perceber porque é nos últimos dias o vento se tem tornado sempre moderado a forte de madrugada, depois de um dia estático. 

Obrigado pela atenção


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2014 às 15:22)

Uma vez criei um tópico sobre o mesmo assunto, que inclui uma resposta simples: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/ventos-fortes-em-portalegre-6000.html

Apesar de ser um fenómeno mais local devido à existência da serra de S. Mamede, acaba por acontecer também nas terras altas do norte e centro. Desde que o AA esteja estendido em crista, seja ele Verão ou Inverno, o vento intensifica muito de madrugada devido ao gradiente térmico, mais notável no Inverno devido ao arrefecimento noturno versus o litoral. No Inverno posso ter uma noite inteira de velocidades de 70 km/h apenas devido a isso. E também com o efeito de não deixar a temperatura descer, ou mesmo aumentá-la, o que provoca também as mínimas altíssimas no verão aqui e nalgumas terras altas.


----------



## rozzo (17 Jun 2014 às 16:29)

Sim, como já foi dito, durante a noite forma-se a a brisa de terra, devido ao gradiente terra mar, soprando do interior para o litoral. 
Sempre que a sinóptica está aproxidamente na mesma direção desta brisa de terra, esta será ampliada. Naturalmente, em situações destas de tempo quente com fluxo sinóptico do quadrante Leste, a brisa de terra soprando em direção ao mar no interior Norte e Centro tem aproxidamente a mesma direção (de Leste para Oeste). O mesmo acontece por vezes com fluxo de N/NE no Sotavento algarvio, com grandes vendavais nocturnos p.ex..

Também durante a noite, temos as brisas de montanha, devido ao arrefecimento diferencial entre a encosta e o vale, soprando encosta abaixo.
Desta forma (e isto já é mais local) podem-se até aliar as 3 coisas! Em vales ou encostas de montanhas, em que a brisa de montanha nocturna seja do quadrante Leste também, é mais um factor a somar, e podemos acabar por ter durante condições sinópticas de Levante grandes vendavais nocturnos em certas regiões.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2014 às 21:09)

Boas,

Bem queria saber se alguém do forum já alguma vez comprou um datalogger, daqueles baratos, caso tenham comprado, ficaram satisfeitos com  a leitura dos dados?

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-IMD100-...9638?pt=US_Weather_Meters&hash=item2a3ad0a8b6

Obrigado,
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Cadito (10 Ago 2014 às 17:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Bem queria saber se alguém do forum já alguma vez comprou um datalogger, daqueles baratos, caso tenham comprado, ficaram satisfeitos com  a leitura dos dados?
> 
> ...



Boas, jonas_87.

O projecto "Jous nos Picos de Europa" http://foro.tiempo.com/proyecto-jous-en-picos-de-europa-t135556.0.html e bastantes "foreiros" recomendam este em particular: http://www.pce-instruments.com/espanol/default-det_95943.es.htm.

Os resultados, características e relação preço/qualidade deste produto (pelo que comentam) são excelentes, como poderás comprovar.

Este mesmo Data logger já registou temperaturas abaixo dos  -30 ºC nos Picos de Europa.

Estou a pensar adquiri-lo na segunda fase de um projecto que tenho em mente e que gostaria de colocar em prática (1ª fase a começar em Novembro). Mais novidades em breve...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2014 às 20:24)

Cadito disse:


> Boas, jonas_87.
> 
> O projecto "Jous nos Picos de Europa" http://foro.tiempo.com/proyecto-jous-en-picos-de-europa-t135556.0.html e bastantes "foreiros" recomendam este em particular: http://www.pce-instruments.com/espanol/default-det_95943.es.htm.
> 
> ...




Boas Cadito, parece-me bem esse data logger, por acaso já mandei vir aquele  _baratucho_, mas pronto, vou ver como se comporta.

Em 2013, na faculdade, cheguei a trabalhar com uns muitos bons, da marca tinytag plus 2, precisão brutal, são é um pouco caros, mas também a qualidade paga-se.

Então vais instala-lo num sitio especificio e fazer registos? Isso é bem interessante.
Por acaso este que vou arranjar tambem será para esse fim, no meu caso, será mais para registar o ritmo de arrefecimento nocturno em alguns locais.


----------



## Cadito (11 Ago 2014 às 11:54)

Se alguém me conseguir tirar as dúvidas da reportagem que coloquei ontem da aldeia de Sendim, Montalegre, agradecia.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/sendim-montalegre-estacao-meteorologica-05-viii-14-a-7799.html#post437526

Obrigado.


----------



## camrov8 (11 Ago 2014 às 12:11)

possuía algum logótipo, podem existir 1001 razões para la estar, como para registar as normais climáticas para futuros estudos de impacte ambiental isso é muito comum e então não estariam abertas ao publico por serem propriedade privada,


----------



## Cadito (12 Ago 2014 às 10:45)

camrov8 disse:


> possuía algum logótipo



No logo.


----------



## camrov8 (12 Ago 2014 às 12:26)

então não deves ter acesso aos dados pois a estação deve ser privada


----------



## camrov8 (30 Ago 2014 às 22:12)

Uma pergunta alguem me sabe responder porque motivo o por do sol e o nascer do sol no deserto é branco, estive em marrocos e dei conta que tanto o nascer como o por do sol eram branco azulado


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2014 às 22:40)

camrov8 disse:


> Uma pergunta alguem me sabe responder porque motivo o por do sol e o nascer do sol no deserto é branco, estive em marrocos e dei conta que tanto o nascer como o por do sol eram branco azulado



Não sei qual é a explicação, tem com certeza a ver com a secura do ar, mas por vezes também se observam na nossa região, já observei principalmente no Algarve. Nunca pensei que pudesse ser específico dos desertos (e não é) até porque se observam de todas as cores em qualquer deserto.


----------



## Paulo H (30 Ago 2014 às 23:31)

camrov8 disse:


> Uma pergunta alguem me sabe responder porque motivo o por do sol e o nascer do sol no deserto é branco, estive em marrocos e dei conta que tanto o nascer como o por do sol eram branco azulado



Talvez a difração da luz refletida no horizonte provoque esse efeito. O mesmo que provoca as miragens, num dia quente de verão, o alcatrão da estrada, ao longe, parece molhado, podendo até refletir a imagem no local.


----------



## Albifriorento (31 Ago 2014 às 17:56)

camrov8 disse:


> Uma pergunta alguem me sabe responder porque motivo o por do sol e o nascer do sol no deserto é branco, estive em marrocos e dei conta que tanto o nascer como o por do sol eram branco azulado



Por incrivel que pareça, o Sol é uma estrela Branca, parece amarela devido á nossa própria atmosfera, a razão porque possa ter uma aparência diferente noutros pontos do planeta, provavelmente será a própria atmosfera. Sendo esta mais pura no deserto, provavelmente a interferência no espectro de luz aparente do sol (que aqui na terra normalmente é amarela, parecendo avermelhado ao por e nascer do sol) será menor.

Mas não serei óbviamente a melhor pessoa para explicar, na realidade não sei sequer se será essa a razão.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Set 2014 às 16:09)

Boa tarde. Estava para aqui a pensar na formação do granizo a propósito do possível evento convectivo deste fim de semana. Eu sei que o granizo está precisamente ligado às circulações de ar convectivas e às sucessivas entradas das partículas de humidade em camadas de ar mais frio e outras mais quentes, mas como é que se pode prever a formação de granizo através dos modelos meteorológicos? 

E a propósito de questões gostaria de tentar perceber o que se pode prever ou que conclusões se podem tirar do movimento do Jet Stream.

Obrigado pela atenção


----------



## camrov8 (4 Set 2014 às 22:29)

Albifriorento disse:


> Por incrivel que pareça, o Sol é uma estrela Branca, parece amarela devido á nossa própria atmosfera, a razão porque possa ter uma aparência diferente noutros pontos do planeta, provavelmente será a própria atmosfera. Sendo esta mais pura no deserto, provavelmente a interferência no espectro de luz aparente do sol (que aqui na terra normalmente é amarela, parecendo avermelhado ao por e nascer do sol) será menor.
> 
> Mas não serei óbviamente a melhor pessoa para explicar, na realidade não sei sequer se será essa a razão.




Na verdade é mais branco-amarelado, mas se vissem é incrível, pois não muda como cá,


----------



## camrov8 (4 Set 2014 às 22:37)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa tarde. Estava para aqui a pensar na formação do granizo a propósito do possível evento convectivo deste fim de semana. Eu sei que o granizo está precisamente ligado às circulações de ar convectivas e às sucessivas entradas das partículas de humidade em camadas de ar mais frio e outras mais quentes, mas como é que se pode prever a formação de granizo através dos modelos meteorológicos?
> 
> E a propósito de questões gostaria de tentar perceber o que se pode prever ou que conclusões se podem tirar do movimento do Jet Stream.
> 
> Obrigado pela atenção



Não podes, pois algumas trovoadas só dão chuva grossa, uma trovoada é imprevisível,
A corrente de jacto é o resultado do contacto entre o ar quente e o ar polar, e serpenteia a terra de oeste para leste e influencia todo o clima, tanto pode destruir tempestades ou intensifica-las, tem um papel muito importante nos tornados dos usa


----------



## rozzo (5 Set 2014 às 00:08)

Não pode, não é bem assim... Há campos meteorológicos que ajudam a prever a probabilidade de ocorrer granizo em células de convecção. Alguns são complexos, mas são uma ajuda preciosa, sem certezas claro, mas óptimos indicadores. Se vires previsões do Estofex e o tutorial dos seus mapas, com alguma paciência podes ver alguns campos e parâmetros directamente calculados das saídas dos modelos que ajudam a fazer previsões para granizo.

Em relação ao segundo assunto, também é complexo. De forma o mais resumida possível, de facto essa fronteira entre ar polar e tropical é a região preferencial de ocorrência de sistemas frontais. Portanto acima de tudo, saber onde está o jetstream é saber o storm track. De qualquer forma há muito mais complexidade, a começar pela curvatura do próprio jacto, que em diferentes regiões pode intensificar ou atenuar os sistemas e frentes. Se procurares o Google alguma coisa sobre entrada e saída do jacto e vorticidade podes tentar compreender alguns desses conceitos.


----------



## rozzo (5 Set 2014 às 15:54)

http://www.lightningwizard.com/maps/ConvectiveWeatherMaps.pdf

O link com a informação que referia ontem do guia dos mapas do Lightning Wizard, relativamente ao assunto do granizo.
Naturalmente, os vários campos com diferentes cálculos de CAPE serão sempre dos primeiros a ser vistos. Claro que CAPE elevado sozinho sem humidade e outros factores não servirá de nada, mas em boas condições, quanto maior o CAPE maior a chance de granizo, e de maiores dimensões, pois a formação de granizo está diretamente relacionada com a velocidade das correntes ascendentes, e logo ao CAPE. Também os campos de velocidade vertical podem ser um bom auxiliar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Mar 2015 às 03:36)

Boa noite. Hoje venho a este tópico com o intuito de esclarecer melhor a formação de tornados. Antes de recorrer aqui, andei como sempre a vaguear pela internet, contudo as informações são um pouco desconexas não explicam muito bem como é que determinados fenómenos acontecem. 

*-A presença obrigatória da interação de uma frente quente com uma frente fria deve-se à intensificação da convecção na nuvem cumulo-nimbus, certo?

-Porque motivo se fala no rompimento da frente fria por parte da frente quente? Isso serve também para intensificar a convecção?

-Que cisalhamento de ventos se fala para que ocorra um tornado, a que se deve este cisalhamento? 

-Se o cisalhamento se dá em planos paralelos como é que isso pode criar rotação?*

*-Como é que a rotação num plano horizontal consegue passar a um plano vertical? Isto é como é que o tornado assume a posição vertical? *(li que era devido à chuva e ao granizo mas isso é suficiente?)

Estas são algumas perguntas que eu tenho acerca da formação de tornados, sei que é um tema muito abordado e muito conhecido pelo que até senti alguma vergonha do aqui vir expor, mas como qualquer um eu não nasci ensinado...
Obrigado pela atenção, ficarei a aguardar uma resposta mais concisa a respeito desta temática.


----------



## hvalentim (9 Jun 2015 às 10:52)

Isso faz sentido. No entanto é minha convicção que se não é presente a sua localização pelo menos no passado já foi no edifício localizado à esquerda imediatamente à entrada do parque, o qual claramente tem uma guarita de Stevenson no topo:

Bing Bird's Eye View >>

GMaps >>





Gilmet disse:


> A estação da Praia da Raínha fica no interior do recinto de um edifício do ICN.
> 
> Latitude: *38º 37' 1.167''*
> Longitude: *-9º 12' 46.3098''*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2015 às 21:58)

Não me parece que seja esse local, alias basta ver os dados de temperatura minima que a estação está instalada numa area de inversão, ou seja exactamente junto à estrada florestal. Apesar de os dois locais serem próximos devem ter registos de temperatura bem diferentes.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (10 Fev 2016 às 23:18)

Não sei se este é o tópico adequado ou se isto deveria estar antes nos tesourinhos deprimentes... se a administração assim achar, agradeço o trabalho de mudarem. Aqui vai:

Num manual escolar de Ciências Naturais do 8.º ano, no Objetivo Geral 11 (_Influência das catástrofes no equilíbrio dos ecossistemas_), vem a seguinte informação sobre "tempestades":
«É habitual distinguir as tempestades de acordo com a área geográfica de ocorrência por:
*Tufão*: é a nomenclatura utilizada para as tempestades de maior intensidade que ocorrem no Oceano Pacífico Noroeste (região oeste dos EUA, Japão e China).
*Furacão*: é a nomenclatura utilizada para as tempestades no Oceano Atlântico norte (Caraíbas, região leste dos EUA e Golfo do México).
*Ciclones tropicais*: ocorrem no sul do Pacífico e Índico.»

Bem, aquela do Oceano Atlântico norte parte-me todo. E depois aquela dos Ciclones tropicais... Os tufões e os furacões também o são, não é? (a pessoas lê tanta asneira que chega a uma altura já nem consegue raciocinar). E o próprio conceito de "distinguir as tempestades..." Enfim!

Isto parece-me grave. Apesar de ser informação exclusiva para o professor, a que os alunos não têm acesso, reconheço que a maior parte do professores de Ciências Naturais/Biologia e Geologia, infelizmente, não percebe nada de Meteorologia e são capazes de aceitar passivamente aquela informação e transmiti-la aos alunos...

Agradeço comentário, em especial dos mais entendidos no assunto, pois sinto-me na obrigação de contactar a editora. Mas para isso quero estar 100% seguro das correções que têm que ser introduzidas. Obrigado desde já!


----------



## Paulo H (11 Fev 2016 às 00:18)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Não sei se este é o tópico adequado ou se isto deveria estar antes nos tesourinhos deprimentes... se a administração assim achar, agradeço o trabalho de mudarem. Aqui vai:
> 
> Num manual escolar de Ciências Naturais do 8.º ano, no Objetivo Geral 11 (_Influência das catástrofes no equilíbrio dos ecossistemas_), vem a seguinte informação sobre "tempestades":
> «É habitual distinguir as tempestades de acordo com a área geográfica de ocorrência por:
> ...



Eu também não gosto das definições, mas, aparentemente basearam-se na informação disponibilizada nesta página em ipma: 

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/educativa/fenomenos.meteo/index.jsp?page=ciclone.tropical.xml

O correto seria explicar que furacão e tufão são o mesma coisa, sendo ambos ciclones tropicais (com origem na faixa de latitude dos trópicos), que evoluem de e para tempestades tropicais.


----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2016 às 00:44)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Não sei se este é o tópico adequado ou se isto deveria estar antes nos tesourinhos deprimentes... se a administração assim achar, agradeço o trabalho de mudarem. Aqui vai:
> 
> Num manual escolar de Ciências Naturais do 8.º ano, no Objetivo Geral 11 (_Influência das catástrofes no equilíbrio dos ecossistemas_), vem a seguinte informação sobre "tempestades":
> «É habitual distinguir as tempestades de acordo com a área geográfica de ocorrência por:
> ...




O livro está certo na generalidade*/**. E é importante abordar as diferenças não obstante serem a mesma coisa.

Há coisas piores. Os EUA, por exemplo, não usam o sistema métrico. Algo muito mais significativo que a nomenclatura das tempestades.

---

*Erro 1:



> *Tufão*: é a nomenclatura utilizada para as tempestades de maior intensidade que ocorrem no Oceano Pacífico Noroeste (região oeste dos EUA, Japão e China).



É falso:



> *"Super-typhoon"* is a term utilized by the U.S. Joint Typhoon Warning Center for typhoons that reach maximum sustained 1-minute surface winds of at least 65 m/s (130 kt, 150 mph). This is the equivalent of a strong  Saffir-Simpson category 4 or category 5 hurricane in the Atlantic basin or a category 5  severe tropical cyclone in the Australian basin.



http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/tcfaq/A3.html

Tufão  Cat. 1, 2 e 3; Super-Tufão  Cat. 4 e 5.

Há que ter em atenção que esta escala é usada pelos Japoneses e Americanos fruto do Joint Typhoon Warning Center:

https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joint_Typhoon_Warning_Center

Internamente os Japoneses usam outra escala:



> The JMA scale used by the RSMC in Tokyo is completely different from the other two scales. The Japanese use these classifications: Tropical Depression, Tropical Storm, Severe Tropical Storm, Typhoon, Very Strong Typhoon, and Violent Typhoon. Confusing things even further, the Japanese definition of what's considered a typhoon requires higher winds than the other two scales.



https://www.facebook.com/Okinawatyphoonpics/notes

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropical_cyclone_scales

Mas para todos os efeitos os ocidentais usam a escala do JTWC.

**Erro 2:



> *Furacão*: é a nomenclatura utilizada para as tempestades no Oceano Atlântico norte (Caraíbas, região leste dos EUA e Golfo do México).



E Pacífico Central


----------



## CptRena (17 Fev 2016 às 06:55)

Observando a tabela que consta na seguinte ligação, consegue-se perceber como estas nomenclaturas funcionam:

EN: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropical_cyclone#Hurricane_or_typhoon
PT: https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ciclone_tropical#Classifica.C3.A7.C3.B5es_de_intensidade


E nesta ligação está a explicação para a origem dos nomes: furacão (hurricane) e tufão

EN: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropical_cyclone#Origin_of_storm_terms
PT: https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ciclone_tropical#Origem_dos_termos_usados_em_ciclones_tropicais


PS: Para os Wikipedia haters, certamente se encontra outras fontes com a informação, por exemplo verificando a bibliografia que deu origem ao texto colocado na Wikipedia.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (11 Mar 2016 às 11:20)

Ola bom dia...
Sou um bocado novata nestas coisas da meteorologia, mas como é um tópico que me interessa bastante tenho estudado por conta própria, principalmente de trovoadas.
Gostaria de esclarecer algumas dúvidas sobre a formação das mesmas.
Porque razão quando há a passagem de uma frente fria nem sempre há ocurrência de trovoadas?
Factores necessarios para a sua formação (portugal- litoral)?
Obrigada ☺


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Mar 2016 às 02:34)

stormy disse:


> As condições termodinâmicas também parecem favoráveis, com  desenvolvimento de SBCAPE até 1000-1200J/kg na mesoescala, *presença de gradientes de temperatura e humidade na média troposfera acentuados pelo transporte de ar seco vindo de leste acima da camada limite com gradientes até 7.5ºC/Km aos 800-600hpa e pontos de orvalho á superficie até 10-13ºC*...



Olá Stormy. Antes de mais peço desculpa pela minha ignorância e pelo incómodo, e devo também dizer que tenho apreciado muito o trabalho que têm feito no BestWeather. 

Ao ler a previsão para segunda-feira fiquei sem perceber *como é que o vento seco de leste consegue acentuar o gradiente de humidade na média troposfera. *Porque do pouco que sei quando o vento é de leste baixa de forma drástica a humidade relativa mas isto é à superfície*, em altura tem outro comportamento? Como se processa esse comportamento?  * O que é facto é que na segunda feira teve de haver bastante humidade relativa em altura para gerar todas aquelas células.

*O gradiente de temperatura que cita na previsão é o chamado gradiente adiabático certo? Mas e porque é que o vento de leste seco produz um maior gradiente adiabático? Porque o vapor de água tem a capacidade de reter mais energia e como tal a temperatura desce mais em ar mais seco?
*
Embora não tenha a ver com a previsão em si, mas talvez com assunto em questão, quando andei a pesquisar acerca das minhas dúvidas anteriores, li que o arrefecimento adiabático do ar ocorre quando uma parcela de ar sobe e arrefece devido à sua expansão interna, que é resultado da redução de pressão. 

A questão aqui* é perceber como é que essa expansão interna das particulas de ar provoca um arrefecimento da mesma, *pelo que se me pudesse elucidar melhor a este respeito agradecia.  

Agradeço a atenção e o tempo perdido, e mais uma vez peço desculpa pela minha ignorância


----------

